# Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?



## Sarein (21. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich haben diesen Tröt eröffnet, weil diese Frage im Bachforellenpirsch-Thread auf sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen traf.
Ich sehe mich zu dieser Maßnahme gezwungen, da es mein Bild war, dass diesen Schlüsselreiz auslöste. Es wäre echt schade wenn der schöne BaFo thread darunter leiden würde. Also bitte ich euch eure meinungen hier zu posten.

Vielen Dank
Gruß Sascha


----------



## darth carper (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Meinst du jetzt Bafos speziell oder ob es generell sinnvoll ist, jeden noch so kleinen Fisch zu fotografieren?


----------



## Breamhunter (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Ich bin der Meinung, daß es keinen Unterschied macht ob man einen Meterhecht fotografiert und releast oder eine 15er Bafo. (Solange der Fisch vernünftig behandelt wird). In unseren Gefilden fange ich evtl. alle 5 Jahre mal eine Forelle. Evtl. würde ich sie auch ablichten#c


----------



## Sarein (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Das kann man auch verallgemeinern. Es trift ja eigentlich auf jeden Fisch zu.
Oder sollte man sie während des Drills knipsen???


----------



## Khaane (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Sollte man nicht fotografieren, wenn das "Leiden" für den Fisch verlängert wird.

Welchen Sinn hat es auch so kleine Fische zu fotografieren?


PS: Du solltest das Thema aber mal "abhaken", macht doch kein Sinn über zig Seiten über das Thema zu debattieren.|rolleyes


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Zitat von Zesch: unterhaltet euch mal mit einem Japaner über Tiersendungen wie z.B. Flipper, Lässie oder Mr. Ad, die sind nämlich dort verboten !

Was hat das mit dem Bachforelle theared und Tierschutz zu tun? Flipper ist verboten, wenn aber haufenweise Haie und Delphine abgeschlachtet werden, ist das okay. Weiß ja nicht ob du schon mal Bilder oder Videos davon gesehen hast, das ist nicht mehr menschlich sonder bestialisch. 

Ich frage mich nur wieso man eine kleine Forelle mit der ganzen Hand fassen muss und zu fotografieren. Frage mich auch was du mit deinem Bild dukomentiern willst? Man sieht nur den Kopf einer in deiner Hand eingequetschten Forelle. Hast du schon mal einen verpilzten Fisch gesehen? Wieso dann die Gesamt Schleimschicht einer so kleinen Forelle gefärden?
Wieso kann man so einen kleinen Fisch nicht einfach (wenn möglich) im Wasser enthaken und schwimmen lassen? Bzw. mit nasser Hand packen enthaken und zurück setzen?
Wenn ich Aussagen höre wie ist doch nicht schlimm wenn die mal 2 min mehr Luft atmet könnte ich k*tzen. Will euch mal nach 2min länger Wasser atmen sehen

mfg Flo


----------



## darth carper (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Ich finde schon, daß man mal über das fotografieren sprechen sollte.
In meiner Zeit als Karpfenangler habe ich auch jeden Fisch fotografiert. Irgendwann, als mir jeder irgendwie sein Fotoalbum unter die Nase hielt, habe ich mal darüber nachgedacht ob das alles wirklich sein muß.
Im Prinzip verlängert man nur die Zeit des Fisches an der Luft und erhöht die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß er das Zurücksetzen nicht überlebt.
Gerade Raubfische sind da sehr empfindlich, Karpfenartige eher robust.

Mittlerweile fotografiere ich meine Fische gar nicht mehr oder maximal ein Bild, wenn es ein besonders schöner Fisch ist und man zu zweit ist, wenn der zweite mann die Kamera schon während des Drills fertig machen kann.
Bin ich alleine, dann setze ich die Fische ohne Foto zurück, egal wie groß.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Wo bitte ist der Unterschied zwischen einer 15cm Forelle und einer von 50cm,mal abgesehen davon ob es überhaupt Sinn macht,seine Fänge so zu dokumentieren.
Die 50er wird wahrscheinlich beklatscht und die 15er nicht,weil sie für zu gering erachtet
wird!

Taxidermist


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Eine größere Forelle ist robuster als eine kleine Forelle, außerdem ist es doch ein unterschied ob beim anfassen des Fisches 10% oder 90% der Schleimschicht betroffen sind.

mfg Flo


----------



## Fischpaule (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Moin
Es ist für einen Fisch schon Stress genug gefangen zu werden, nun wird sein Leiden noch verlängert, nur aus purem Egoismus und wahrhaft niederen Beweggründen (kann ich aber zumindest noch geistig nachvollziehen) - dies auch noch bei einer Forelle, die bekanntermaßen sehr empfindlich ist und dazu noch bei einer untermaßigen, was dann überhaupt keinen Sinn mehr ergibt, stößt bei mir auf völliges Unverständnis.

Gruß, der Fischpaule #h


----------



## Fischpaule (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

@Sarein
Dieses Bild empfinde ich sogar als besondere Provokation und ist genau genommen eine Frechheit - warum benutzt du keinen Unterfangkescher um den Fisch möglichst schonend zu behandeln ?


----------



## barschzocker1961 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

jop find ich auch ich verstehe es auch nicht warum man eine 15cm forelle fotographiert|kopfkrat|kopfkrat da ist mir ein foto egal da kümmer ich mich lieber um die kleine forelle und setz die schonend wieder zurrück wenn ich mal fotos mache dann von maßigen fischen die ich vorher weidgerecht abschlage ... und anschließend esse


----------



## Taxidermist (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

@Fischpaule,Ein Kescher hat ja wohl einen ähnlichen Effekt auf die Schleimhaut wie
eine "nasse" Hand.
Nachdem ich vor Jahrzehnten mal die verpilzte Schleimhaut einer Schleie gesehen
habe,wobei man sogar die Fingerabdrücke erkennen konnte,habe ich mir angewöhnt
Fische die ich nicht mitnehme,möglichst im Wasser abzuhaken!

Taxidermist


----------



## Fischpaule (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Fischpaule,Ein Kescher hat ja wohl einen ähnlichen Effekt auf die Schleimhaut wie
> eine "nasse" Hand.
> Nachdem ich vor Jahrzehnten mal die verpilzte Schleimhaut einer Schleie gesehen
> habe,wobei man sogar die Fingerabdrücke erkennen konnte,habe ich mir angewöhnt
> ...



Fast jeder Angler sollte doch im Besitz solch eines Fischereischeines sein und ich gehe mal davon aus, das man beim Erwerb (egal ob durch Lehrgang oder im Selbsstudium) zumindest schon einmal vom schonenden Umgang etwas gelesen oder gehört hat - und dazu gehört nunmal auch das Kescher- oder Hände- befeuchten, bzw. das sehr engmaschige Kescher zu benutzen sind...
Den Fisch gleich im Wasser abzuhaken, wäre wohl die beste Variante, nur ist das aus Gründen der Uferbeschaffenheit ja nicht überall möglich.

#h


----------



## Wallerschreck (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

@Fischpaule

Ich bin auch der Meinung dass ein Kescher der Schleimschicht eines Fisches enormen Schaden zufügt. Den Beweis habe ich jedes mal im Kescher nachdem ich einen Fisch damit gelandet habe..Schleim massenhaft Schleim! Fische die klein genug sind um die Schnur nicht zu gefährden hebe ich auch direkt am Haken aus dem Wasser oder lande sie mit der nassen Hand.

Allgemein zum Thema fotografieren sage ich: Ich fotografiere (wenn überhaupt) nur Fische die ich entnommen habe alles andere kommt umgehend zurück.

Aber: Es macht für mich keinen unterschied ob man eine 15er oder eine 55ger Bafo abknipst und released das Resultat ist für den Fisch dasselbe. Wobei ich glaube dass die kleinen Fische noch schonender behandelt werden da man hier nicht den "einmaligen Throphäenfisch" ablichten will. Wenn ich daran denke wie oft ich schon einen Karpfenangler dabei beobachten durfte wie er 10 Minuten lang seinen Fisch auf den Armen umherwuchtet damit er auf dem foto möglichst groß aussieht frage ich mich wirklich ob diese Diskussion hier überhaupt angebracht ist oder ob hier nur wieder eine "niedlich" - differenzierung betrieben wird.


----------



## Sarein (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> @Sarein
> Dieses Bild empfinde ich sogar als besondere Provokation und ist genau genommen eine Frechheit - warum benutzt du keinen Unterfangkescher um den Fisch möglichst schonend zu behandeln ?


 
|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Das ist doch wohl ein Witz! Eine schonendere Methode, den Fisch aus dem Wasser zu heben, gibt es kaum.


----------



## darth carper (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Auch nicht unbedingt richtig.
Habe von einer Studie gehört, bei der z.B. bei Hechten von möglichen Quetschungen der Organe gesprochen wird, wenn sie senkrecht gehalten werden.
Da ist der Kescher dann die "schonendere" Variante.


----------



## Nordangler (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Oha Oha hier ist was los. 
Aber nun mal Butter bei den Fischen. Kleine Bachforellen zu fotografieren ist durchaus legetim. Auch ich mache oft Fotos von meinen untermaßigen Forellen. Meistens weil sie zum ersten bildhübsch aussehen und 2. ist es die Realität, dass man in der Regel mehr untermaßige fängt als große. 
Klar ist es wichtig, dass das fotografieren schnell über die Bühne gehen soll. Meistens bin ich mit einem Freund unterwegs, so das wenn der eine drillt, der andere schon mal die Kamera zückt. So vergeht in der Regel wenig Zeit vom ausdrillen zum fotografieren und zurück setzen. 
Klar sollte man die Hand vorher nass machen bevor man die Schleimhäute großartig verletzt.
Aber ich traue es den meisten Salmonidenanglern zu, dass sie Art und Fachgerecht handeln.

Ich bekenne mich auch dazu, dass ich ü40 Bafo schon nach dem drillen und fotografieren zurück gesetzt habe. Verendet scheint bis heute noch keine!!! Meine Kollege die auch die Erlaubnis haben in meiner Lieblingsau zu fischen Handhaben es genauso.
Warum wir dies machen??? Überlegt mal!!!

Sarein nicht unterkriegen lassen!!!!!

Sven


----------



## mauser (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Jeder Jeck ist anders!!

Laßt ihn doch machen, so wie er will!!

Immer so viele Leute hier, die sich über ungelegte Eier aufregen!!  :v

Grüße Mauser|wavey:


----------



## Fischpaule (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Fischpaule
> 
> Ich bin auch der Meinung dass ein Kescher der Schleimschicht eines Fisches enormen Schaden zufügt. Den Beweis habe ich jedes mal im Kescher nachdem ich einen Fisch damit gelandet habe..Schleim massenhaft Schleim!
> ... frage ich mich wirklich ob diese Diskussion hier überhaupt angebracht ist oder ob hier nur wieder eine "niedlich" - differenzierung betrieben wird.



Das Schutzsekret der Haut wird von den Fischen sehr schnell erneuert und sowiso ständig nachgebildet - so lange also wenigstens eine geringe Menge des Sekrets auf der Haut verbleibt (und das ist der Fall wenn man den Fisch mit nassen Händen anfässt oder einen engmaschigen befeuchteten Kescher benutzt) , ist das für einen gesunden Fisch kein Problem und im Gegensatz zu den Verletzungen, die beim herausheben entstehen können, geradezu harmlos.
u.U. wäre eine Differenzierung hier sogar angebracht, da Salmoniden erheblich empfindlicher sind als Karpfen...
Es sollte sich einfach jeder Angler beim Umgang mit dem Fisch bewusst sein, das eine schonende Behandlung dem Fisch gegenüber nur gerecht ist.... 



Sarein schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> Das ist doch wohl ein Witz! Eine schonendere Methode, den Fisch aus dem Wasser zu heben, gibt es kaum.



...dazu werde ich besser mal hier nix mehr schreiben, nur noch so viel, dass du dir vielleicht mal vorstellen solltest, welche Verletzungen auftreten würden wenn dein gesammtes Körpergewicht an deiner Lippe hängen würde

|wavey:


----------



## pucky86 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



> ...dazu werde ich besser mal hier nix mehr schreiben, nur noch so viel, dass du dir vielleicht mal vorstellen solltest, welche Verletzungen auftreten würden wenn dein gesammtes Körpergewicht an deiner Lippe hängen würde



haben wir in physik nicht aufgepasst?


----------



## Gummischuh (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



> und dazu gehört nunmal auch das Kescher [...] befeuchten,


...Vorm keschern das Netz befeuchten ? |kopfkrat .....Mir is' noch nie ein Fitsch innen trockenen Kescher gehüpft

Stichwort "engmaschig":
Beim Kukö-Angeln eher ungünstig für'n Fisch. Gerade wennsde mit Wobblern wobbelst.
Bin mir auch alles andere als sicher, dass engmaschige Netze schleimtechnisch fischschonender sein sollen. In einem groben Netz hängt in der Regel wesentlich weniger Schnodder als in feinmaschigen Keschern.

Was die "Haltung" der Forelle betrifft, ......naajo, geht auch zärtlicher. Ausserdem verpilzen Fische auch nicht gleich bei jedem Pups. So schnell ist der Schleim nu auch nicht komplett vom Fisch gewischt. 

Wo ich allerdings immer irgendwie 'ne Krise krich ist, wenn man Barschen für'n Bild den Daumen bis kurz vor's Waidloch in'n Hals rammt und ihm dabei fast das Maul zerreißt. ...Der Fisch wird's nicht schön finden, und auf Fotos sieht es zudem auch noch total schei.sse aus wie ich finde.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Jo Gummischuh,letzteres wird sehr gerne mit Barschen von irgendwelchen "Profis"
gezeigt und dabei oft der Unterkiefer sehr nach unten überdehnt!

Taxidermist


----------



## Sarein (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> ...dazu werde ich besser mal hier nix mehr schreiben, nur noch so viel, dass du dir vielleicht mal vorstellen solltest, welche Verletzungen auftreten würden wenn dein gesammtes Körpergewicht an deiner Lippe hängen würde
> 
> |wavey:


 

Das ist doch eine Milchmädchenrechnung! Das kannst du doch garnicht miteinander vergleichen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das so Sinnlos wie die C&R Diskusionen.


----------



## Fischpaule (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Sarein schrieb:


> Das ist doch eine Milchmädchenrechnung! Das kannst du doch garnicht miteinander vergleichen.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist das so Sinnlos wie die C&R Diskusionen.



Wiso, gibts bei euch Fische, die eine anatomische Besonderheit aufweisen? - so zu sagen, die anglerfreundliche Lippe, besonders strapazier- und tragfähig :q

Diese Diskussion ist keinesfalls sinnlos denn jeder Angler kann ohne viel Mühe und mit genau so viel Spass am Angeln schonend mit dem Fisch umgehen...

|wavey:


----------



## drogba (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

also ich muss sagen ich wäre froh wenn ich so eine schönheit an den haken bekomme.ist halt immer eine frage die jedem selbst überlassen ist aber ich meine ein foto dauert ja idr. nicht so lange . wenn du sie mit nassen händen anfasst und nicht erst noch stunden lang in den armen hälst finde ich es keines wegs schlimm.dein foto hätte wohl eher weniger protest hervorgerufen wenn du sie nicht an einem wobler nach unten zappeln lässt sonder behutsam in der hand gehalten hättest und dann ein foto geschossen hättest.#6


----------



## Wallerschreck (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

@Fischpaule
Fische sind in der Tat anatomisch leicht anders gebaut als wir menschen  
Nach deiner Rechnung könnte ich auch direkt sagen "Stell dir mal vor dir jagd einer einen Drilling in die Backe und zieht dich kreuz und quer an gespannter Schnur über nen Sportplatz  während du mit vollem Tempo in die entgegengesetze Richtung rennst (normaler Drill).  Dagegen wäre das rausheben dann wohl noch harmlos . Und wir wären wiedermal dabei das wir eigentlich garnicht angeln dürften.
Tatsächlich weisen aber Fische im Verhältnis zu ihrem Körpergewicht denn doch in wesentlich stabileres Mundwerk auf als unsereins.

Aber das ist wirklich wiedermal ein Weltenkonflikt...ich würde sagen soll jeder machen wie er mag und wms nicht gefällt der soll halt weggucken weil verboten ist es ja nicht.


----------



## pucky86 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

sehen wir es so:
sagen wir, der haken hängt 5 mm im maul bzw. mund.
wenn man nun davon ausgeht, dass das gewebe gleich wäre, dann würden bei einem menschen rund 750N und bei einer forelle rund 8N sich auf das gewebe verteilen, dass würdest du aushalten!


----------



## schrauber78 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

also jetzt muss ich mich hier auch mal zu Wort melden. Hier wird auf jemanden "draufgehauen", weil er seine Fänge egal wie gross fotogarfiert und mal eine kleine Forelle am Haken aus dem Wasser gehoben hat um sie abzuhaken und noch zu fotografieren.

Denkt ihr über euer geschriebenes auch mal nach? Wenn ihr hier schon von Tierquälerei und was weiß ich nicht sprecht, dann fangt doch bitte erstmal vor eurer eigenen Haustür an!!! Derjenige, der noch nie einen Fisch mit der Rute aus dem Wasser gehoben und dann in der Hand abgehakt hat (denkt mal an eure Stippsessions), der darf hier was sagen, aber alle anderen sollten m.E. ganz still sein, denn die sind keinen Deut besser. Und jetzt kommt mir nicht von wegen "bla, bla, bla, aber das ist eine Forelle...,bla, bla, bla". Das wär dann genau so als gäbe es Fische erster und zweiter Klasse. Blödsinn! Niemand kann mir erzählen, dass eine Forelle als Lebewesen mehr Wert ist als eine Plötze, aber so stellt ihr es hier da. Das ist echt Heuchelei und zum :v  armselig.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Wo wird drauf gehauen??? Hier wird lediglich diskutiert, wenn der jenige sich dadurch angriffen und verletzt ist kann er das gerne schreiben und die Diskussion ist beendet, dann frage ich mich nur wie er im normalen Leben zu recht kommt, wo öfter ganz anders und unsachlicher diskutiert wird 

mfg Flo


----------



## Hefti (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Moinsen
Die Punkte die schrauber78 hier angesprochen hat sind schon ganz richtig.
Ne sachliche Diskussion ist das hier defenitiv nicht.

Mfg
Hefti


----------



## tomry1 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Das wär dann genau so als gäbe es Fische erster und zweiter Klasse. Blödsinn! Niemand kann mir erzählen, dass eine Forelle als Lebewesen mehr Wert ist als eine Plötze, aber so stellt ihr es hier da. Das ist echt Heuchelei und zum :v  armselig.




|bla:
Es gibt 2 Klassen " Edelfische" und " Weißfische" :m
Spaß beiseite, natürlich hast du Recht.
Egal welches aussehen Fisch ist Fisch und hat Respekt verdient.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Man seit ihr empfindlich, nimmt euch wirlich alles zu Herzen *kopfschüttelt*


----------



## Dennert (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Kleinere Salmoniden sollten überhaupt nicht zum fotografieren aus dem Wasser genommen werden (zumindest, wenn man sie nicht mitnehmen will) und je kleiner, um so empfindlicher reagieren Forellen. Sie haben ja die Eigenart zu zappeln, d.h. irgendwann wird der Schraubstock (Hand) zugedrückt (Kammschupper sind da bedeutend leichter festzuhalten!), dann kann man die Forelle danach auf den Müll schmeißen. Außerdem sind sie stark sauerstoffbedürftig, mehr als Hechte, Zander, Barsche oder Karpfen. Und auch hier gilt : je kleiner, je bedürftiger.
Und hier wurde auch schon richtig geschrieben : Sie neigen sehr schnell zum verpilzen. 

Also: Im Wasser so vorsichtig wie möglich abhaken und gut ist, Lorbeeren erntet man für solche Fischfotos eh nirgendwo.


----------



## Khaane (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wo bitte ist der Unterschied zwischen einer 15cm Forelle und einer von 50cm,mal abgesehen davon ob es überhaupt Sinn macht,seine Fänge so zu dokumentieren.
> Die 50er wird wahrscheinlich beklatscht und die 15er nicht,weil sie für zu gering erachtet
> wird!
> 
> Taxidermist


 
Die 50 cm Forelle landet im Kochtopf, die 15 cm Forelle muss mit evtl. Folgeschäden weiterleben


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

wenn man wirklich eine schöne untermaßige forelle am haken hat, sollte diese, eben um diese schönheit zu erhalten höchstens mit der nasenspitze das wasser verlassen beim abhaken. wenn man zu zweit ist und der bach klares wasser führt, kann der zweite ja ein foto machen, während der erste sie abhakt.


sonst wie alle shcon sagen. fisch ist fisch, lebewesen ist lebewesen und untermaßig gehört sofort möglichst schonend zurückgesetzt


----------



## Veit (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Natürlich sollte es unser Ziel sein einen untermaßigen Fisch möglichst unbeschadet wieder in die Freiheit zu entlassen,gleiches gilt natürlich auch für maßige Fische, die man nicht entnehmen möchte, ein kurzes Foto halte ich in dieser Hinsicht aber nicht für bedenklich egal wie groß der Fisch ist. Selbstverständlich muss man darauf achten, den Fisch mit nassen Händen anzufassen und nicht irgendwo auf Steine oder Sand zu legen.


----------



## Fischpaule (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Denkt ihr über euer geschriebenes auch mal nach? Wenn ihr hier schon von Tierquälerei und was weiß ich nicht sprecht, dann fangt doch bitte erstmal vor eurer eigenen Haustür an!!! Derjenige, der noch nie einen Fisch mit der Rute aus dem Wasser gehoben und dann in der Hand abgehakt hat (denkt mal an eure Stippsessions), der darf hier was sagen, aber alle anderen sollten m.E. ganz still sein, denn die sind keinen Deut besser. Und jetzt kommt mir nicht von wegen "bla, bla, bla, aber das ist eine Forelle...,bla, bla, bla". Das wär dann genau so als gäbe es Fische erster und zweiter Klasse. Blödsinn! Niemand kann mir erzählen, dass eine Forelle als Lebewesen mehr Wert ist als eine Plötze, aber so stellt ihr es hier da. Das ist echt Heuchelei und zum :v  armselig.



Moin Falk
Gelegentlich denke ich sogar beim schreiben...
Ich habe bewusst das Thema Tierquälerei außen vor gelassen, und von schonenden Umgang gesprochen, da wir fast alle, wie du schon richtig schriebst, nicht frei von "Schuld" sind. 
Aber du wirst mir doch wohl zustimmen, dass ein möglichst schonender Umgang mit den Fischen (und dazu gehört nun mal auch das anlanden mit dem Kescher) für alle Angler eine moralische Pflicht sein sollte und das ein frei am Haken hängender Fisch kein besonders schönes Bild abgibt....
Was die Sonderstellung der u.A. Salmoniden angeht, so hat das nichts mit Wertigkeit der Arten zu tun, sondern, dass bestimmte Arten sehr empfindlich reagieren - nicht umsonst wird gerade in kommerziellen Forellenanlagen der Kescher zum anlanden vorgeschrieben.

|wavey:


----------



## Veit (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Sorry Fischpaule, aber dein Vergleich mit den kommerziellen Forellenanlagen hinkt ganz gewaltig. Da ist es prinzipiell egal mit was der Fisch gelandet wird, da sowieso jeder Fisch getötet werden muss. Es ist doch wohl völlig logisch, dass der Kescher dort nur deshalb vorgeschrieben ist, weil gerade an solchen Anlagen auch relativ viele, gelinde gesagt, ungeschickte Angler fischen, die von einer Handlandung keine Ahnung haben und so den Abriss des Fisches bei der Landung verschulden könnten. 
Eine Handlandung mit feuchten Händen ist, da wo sie möglich ist, zumindest bei Raubfischen immer am schonensten, da sich zumindest im süßwasser alle gängigen Raubfischarten außer vielleicht Aal, sehr gut per Nacken-oder Kiemendeckelgriff landen lassen.
Das Rausheben von untermaßigen also automatisch auch kleinen Fischen ist aufgrund deren geringen Körpergewichtes auch immernoch schonender als ein Kescher. Natürlich ist es am günstigsten einen solchen Fisch schon im Wasser abzuhaken, doch das ist nicht immer möglich.


----------



## Fischpaule (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Ungeschickte Angler gibt es nicht nur an diesen Anlagen, ich könnte dir Geschichten erzählen....|supergri
Ich habe schon reichlich verendete und stark verletzte Fische gesehen, gerade Salmoniden, die durch eine unsachgemäße Anlandung zu ihren Verletzungen gekommen sind - wenn sich diese Sachen durch eine simple Verwendung eines Keschers vermeiden lassen, gibt es für mich keinen Grund diesen abzulehnen.

#h


----------



## Veit (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

@ Fischpaule: Ok,sogesehen hast du recht für solche Kollegen ist ein Kescher dann in der Tat das beste Mittel zur Landung. 
Das schließt natürlich nicht aus, dass ein Angler, der weiß wie er sich bei einer Handlandung zu verhalten hat, besser diese wählt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> ... - nicht umsonst wird gerade in kommerziellen Forellenanlagen der Kescher zum anlanden vorgeschrieben.


 
Das hat was damit zu tun, dass die in ihren Teichen keine toten Fische rumliegen haben wollen. Forellen sind da recht empfindlich und wenn die Kunden da zwei, drei halbverweste Fischleichen am Grund sehen, dann ist das nicht gut fürs Geschäft.

Leidige Diskussion. Wer sein Recht aufs Foto vor waidmännisches Verhalten stellt, der hat schlicht nicht begriffen um was es da geht.

Richtig tragisch ist das nicht, denn es sind ja nur Fische.

Uli


----------



## zesch (22. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Richtig tragisch ist das nicht, denn es sind ja nur Fische.

Uli[/quote]



#6 genauso sehe ich das auch !

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Chrizzi (22. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

@zesch: nur das Uli das ironisch meint und du das wirklich so siehst #d


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Mensch Sundvogel, ohne passenden Smylie um die Ironie zu kennzeichnen halten das einige hier wirklich für Deine Meinung...

@zesch

Ich denke nicht das Uli da Deiner Meinung ist...


----------



## Chrizzi (22. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Mensch Sundvogel, ohne passenden Smylie um die Ironie zu kennzeichnen halten das einige hier wirklich für Deine Meinung...



Naja jeder der lesen kann, kann das definifitv rauslesen:



> Leidige Diskussion. Wer sein Recht aufs Foto vor waidmännisches Verhalten stellt, der hat schlicht nicht begriffen um was es da geht.
> 
> Richtig tragisch ist das nicht, denn es sind ja nur Fische.



Weil dann würde einem auffallen, dass einer der Sätze nicht ganz richtig ist - welcher ist dann Auslegungssache. Jedoch von der Schreibweise (und was man sonst von Uli kennt) ist der letzte Satz definitiv Ironie - aber das steht hier nicht zur Debatte.



Zu den Punkt: "Du kannst doch auch 1min mehr Luft anhalten!"
Klar kann ICH das, ich bin mir aber sicher, dass ich im Alter von 2-3 Jahren da blaue Backen gemacht hätte. Das ist auch der Unterschied zu einer kleinen Forelle und einer größeren. 

Karpfen halten viel aus - die sind die letzten im Teich wenn da der Sauerstoff ausgeht die da noch rumpaddeln, die Forellen gehen als erstes Hops. Es geht hier ja nicht darum, ob Forellen edler sind als andere, es geht darum, dass Forellen empfindlicher sind als andere.
D.h. nun aber nicht, dass ich es toll finde, wenn ein Karpfenangler lange den Fisch hin und herwedelt, aber bei einem 30pfd bin ich mir sicher, dass der die 2min an Land (im vernünftigen Umgang) ohne Schäden davon trägt. Mehr sollte man eigendlich nicht brauchen ein 30pfd abzuhaken und einmal schnell in die Kamera für 1-2 Fotos zu halten.


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Das war nur teilweise ironisch gemeint.

Gerade bei Bachforellen ist ausreichend dokumentiert wie hoch die Ausfallquoten beim zurücksetzen sind. Die Chancen zu überleben sinken dramatisch unter bestimmten Bedingungen: Naturköder, Drillinge und langes rumhantieren nach dem Fang führen zu deutlich höheren Sterblichkeitsraten unter zurück gesetzten Fischen. Bei diesem wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund braucht man eigentlich die oben genannte Frage nicht zu stellen. Die Verwendung von Einzelhaken, der Verzicht auf Naturköder und das zügige Zurücksetzen, ohne dabei den Fisch aus dem Wasser zu nehmen, steigern dagegen die Überlebenschancen erheblich.

Wer vor diesem Hintergrund, der Ansicht ist ein Foto machen zu müssen, der stellt eben sein Interesse, nämlich das Foto, über die Möglichkeit dem Fisch eine unter den gegebenen Bedingungen optimale Überlebenschance zu geben.

Warum untermassige Bafos fotografiert werden müssen, in dem Wissen das man damit einen wahrscheinlichen Ausfall riskiert, erschließt sich mir nicht so. Ich will das auch beim besten Willen nicht kommentieren, da das ja jeder mit sich selbst abmachen muß und wir hier nicht über ein Verbrechen reden, sondern nur über einen mit recht hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit toten Fisch.

Aus den Augen aus dem Sinn. Nur weil der Fisch nicht sofort kieloben schwimmt, überlebt er die nächsten Stunden.

Persönlich kann ich nur sagen, dass ich bei den vornehmlichen Fotojägern schwer nachvollziehen kann, wie das ganze funktioniert. Ist das Stativ schon vorher am Platz aufgebaut? Ist immer ein freundlicher Opa in der Nähe, der beim Angeln mit gezückter Kamera am Platz verharrt? 

Auch die Inkonsequenz finde ich bedenklich. Wenn man sich anguckt, wie viele Fische von einigen im Jahr auf die Flossen gelegt, respektive vor die Linse gehalten werden, um dann den Weg in ihr geliebtes Element zurück zu finden, dann kann man doch eigentlich erwarten, dass der schonende Umgang schon im Vorfeld bedacht wird. Das Schlimmste was dann passieren kann, das ist das man mal ein paar Fische verliert, weil man Einzelhaken oder sogar Schonhaken eingesetzt hat. Ist doch garnicht so schlimm, dann hat man halt ein Foto weniger, aber die Erinnerung an den Biss, den Drill die kann einem keiner nehmen. So muss man immer ein latent schlechtes Gewissen haben, denn bei einer eventuellen Ausfallquote von 50% schadet man einem Gewässer doch erheblich mehr, als der wenig angelnde Kochtoppi.

Aber wie gesagt, jetzt wird es wieder ein bißchen ironisch, für ein tolles Foto muss man schon mal fünfe gerade sein lassen und überhaupt, es sind doch nur Fische.


----------



## Rossi1983 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Also ich bin auch der Meinung das man kleine Forellen nicht umbedingt fotografieren muss.
Das der Fang an sich für jeden Angler was besonderes darstellt ist klar, aber man muss desswegen ja nicht jeden fisch ablichten (Köderfische fotogrfierst ja auch nicht oder).
Ich handhabe es auch so das ich die untermaßigen, wenn möglich sogar gleich im Wasser, abhake bzw. dann eben lande - abhake und dann wieder release.
Bei den "großen" Forellen/Fischen, die man nicht jeden Tag fänge, da mache ich natürlich das ein oder andere Bild, aber diese Fische werden dann zum Teil auch mitgenommen und wenn nicht sind diese Fische wiederstandsfähiger wie Jungfische.

Das ist meine persönliche Meinung!

Gruss und Petri


----------



## zesch (22. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

ich sehe das ganze wissentschaftlich, (mit dem fotografieren...)

andere vögeln halt mit 5 Kondomen gleichzeitig....., (beim angeln)

beí gleichzeitiger verbaler Inkontinenz.

Und auf die Größe kam es schon immer an. (beim fotografieren...)

Gruß

zesch

ich freu mich über alle die gelegentlich mal einen kleinen Fisch fotografieren und wissentschaftlich festhalten


----------



## Khaane (22. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



zesch schrieb:


> ich freu mich über alle die gelegentlich mal einen kleinen Fisch fotografieren und wissentschaftlich festhalten


 
Würde mich nicht über eine "moderative" Denkpause bei dir wundern.

Hast ja gestern schon fleißig Streit provoziert und dich mit allerhand Membern angelegt und fälltst jetzt wieder durch unqualifizierte Aussagen auf.  :v

PS: Man sollte schon wissenschaftlich schreiben können, bevor man versucht sich auf diese Weise zu rechtfertigen. Insbesondere sind "Bilder" von kleinen Fischen, wissenschaftlich so relevant wie ein umgefallener Reissack in China. :q


----------



## zesch (22. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

genau das meinte ich mit verbaler Inkontinenz


....


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

@ zesch

Ich weiss ja das du nur provozieren willst, aber es ist immer wieder erstaunlich was für ein niedriges Niveau nicht nur unser Forellenbach im Sommer hat... ;->


----------



## drogba (22. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

kann dieser verbalen inkontinenz im board leider nur zustimmen.mag daran liegen das ein großer teil der angler kein harvard studium hinter sich hat(soll bitte nicht wieder falsch verstanden werden oder das sich jemand angegriffen fühlt .IST NUR EINE FESTELLUNG).da das milleu der angler meist den ruf nach aussen hat ganz im gegenteil zum golfen beispielsweise .jetzt aber zurück zum thema : habe in meinem vorherigen posting schon geschrieben das es jeder mit sich selbst vereinbaren muss ob er es macht oder nicht.und noch etwas hätte er den fisch nicht an einem haken hängend fotografiert wette ich wären hier sicher nicht so viele negative stimmen.das sehe ich als einzige manko sonst ist daran sicher nichts verwerfliches dann müsste man das fotografieren von großen fischen auch anprangern.


----------



## Franky (22. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Eehhh - Leute.... |smash:
Wegen kleiner Fische muss man nich zanken! #y
Achtet auf die Nettiquette, denn Kotzsmilies oder "verbale Inkontinenz" sind hier ziemlich fehl am Platz!


----------



## zesch (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

OK

ab jetzt nur noch nette Fotos.....

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Strykee (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Irgendwie verstehe ich das ganze hir nicht, ich sehe da keinen unterschied ob man nun kleine oder grosse Fische fotographiert!

Wenn man einen Fisch gefangen hat, sollte man ihn ruhig Fotografieren dürfen, ganz egal welche grösse er hat!

Es regt sich ja auch keiner auf wen man z.B. Entenküken knipst, wobei ich dieses um einiges schlimmer ginde wenn diese auch noch in die Hand genommen werden!

Ihr solltet lieber erstmal Nachdenken bevor Ihr streitet.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Strykee schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich das ganze hir nicht, ich sehe da keinen unterschied ob man nun kleine oder grosse Fische fotographiert!
> 
> Ihr solltet lieber erstmal Nachdenken bevor Ihr streitet.


 

Du hast recht. Es macht wohl keinen Unterschied ob der Fisch groß oder klein ist.

Hier mal ein wenig Lektüre, damit man vielleicht tatsächlicher mit etwas mehr Sachkenntnis diskutieren kann.

Besonders interessant sind folgende Aspekte:


Wassertemperatur
Widerhaken
Naturköder/Kunstköder
Verweildauer außerhalb des Wassers
Hochspannend finde ich auch die Auslassungen zum Zander.

Man kann also davon ausgehen, dass jeder vierte Zander, dass schöne Erinnerungsfoto leider nicht überlebt.

Die Arbeit wird so ab Seite 40 interessant.

Im Grunde muß man da gar nichts mehr zu sagen.

Wäre schön, wenn mal jemand da rein guckt und das hier kommentiert.

http://www.adaptfish.rem.sfu.ca/Thesis_BSc_Huhn.pdf

Ganz interessant sind auch die Untersuchungen zu den physiologischen Reaktionen. Allerdings muss man sich da grundsätzlich mit einigen medizinischen Begriffen auskennen.

Uli


----------



## Veit (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Natürlich ist es schade, wenn ein zurückgesetzter Fisch später dann doch noch draufgeht. Aber mal im Ernst! - Ich bin Angler und da gehört es nunmal auch dazu, dass Fische verletzt und unter Umständen auch getötet werden ob nun gewollt oder ungewollt. Wer das nicht einkalkuliert, hat für mich das falsche Hobby. Selbstverständlich ist es in meinem Sinn, dass die Ausfallquote relativ gering bleibt, aber doch bitte nicht um jeden Preis. Es gibt genug Regelungen in Deutschland, die einem das Angeln schon genug einschränken, da muss man sich nicht noch selbst einreden, dass man noch mehr tun muss. Natur ist nicht nur zum schützen da, sondern auch zum Nutzen.


----------



## Fischpaule (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Strykee schrieb:


> Es regt sich ja auch keiner auf wen man z.B. Entenküken knipst, .....
> Ihr solltet lieber erstmal Nachdenken bevor Ihr streitet.




Na dann knipse doch mal ein Entenküken - aber natürlich unter Wasser....

so viel zum nachdenken....


----------



## Fischpaule (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Veit schrieb:


> Natur ist nicht nur zum schützen da, sondern auch zum Nutzen.



..ganz genau, zum nutzen, also esse den Fisch auf, dann hast du ihn sinnvoll genutzt....


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Veit schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es schade, wenn ein zurückgesetzter Fisch später dann doch noch draufgeht. Aber mal im Ernst! - Ich bin Angler und da gehört es nunmal auch dazu, dass Fische verletzt und unter Umständen auch getötet werden ob nun gewollt oder ungewollt. Wer das nicht einkalkuliert, hat für mich das falsche Hobby.


 
Das sehe ich ganz genauso. Bestimmte Dinge lassen sich nicht vermeiden. Diese Studie ist ja auch kein erhobener Zeigefinger, sondern lediglich eine neutrale Grundlage, um darüber nachzudenken was nötig ist und was nicht. Es könnte ja sein, dass nach der Lektüre jemand sein Verhalten in wenigen Dingen ändert und sich dadurch besser fühlt. 

Letztlich muss das ja wirklich jeder selbst entscheiden, aber diese Studie nimmt individuellen Spekulationen ein wenig den Raum.

Übrigens ist das angesichts des Reizthema eine erstaunlich ruhige und sachliche Diskussion. Ungewöhnlich.

Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Veit schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich ist es in meinem Sinn, dass die Ausfallquote relativ gering bleibt, aber doch bitte nicht um jeden Preis.


 
Genau das ist die zentrale Frage. Auch nach oberflächlichem Lesen dieser Arbeit, muss einem klar sein, das man durch vernünftiges Verhalten, die Ausfallquote ziemlich senken kann.

Was ist der Preis den man zahlen muss?

Uli


----------



## Palerado (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Laut dieser Studie ist das fotografieren (so es denn innerhalb einer Minute geschieht) nicht ausschlaggebend für das Überleben des Fisches und das sogar relativ unabhängig von der Größe.

Hätte ich so nicht gedacht, aber derjenige der das beschrieben hat, hat bestimmt mehr Ahnung davon als ich.


----------



## Veit (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

@ Fischpaule: Versuch nicht irgendwas in meine Worte reinzuinterpretieren, da steh ich nicht so drauf. ;-) Unter Nutzen verstehe ich das Angeln an sich, nicht jeden gefangenen Fisch zu verzehren, aber ab und zu ist das natürlich auch bei mir mal der Fall.


----------



## Fischpaule (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Fischpaule: Versuch nicht irgendwas in meine Worte reinzuinterpretieren, da steh ich nicht so drauf. ;-) Unter Nutzen verstehe ich das Angeln an sich, nicht jeden gefangenen Fisch zu verzehren, aber ab und zu ist das natürlich auch bei mir mal der Fall.



War auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint....


----------



## Veit (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Alles klar!


----------



## Veit (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

@ sundvogel: Ich sehe die Studie keineswegs als erhobenen Zeigefinger, auch wenn ich im Moment zwischen ner Kupferelektrolye und dem AB pendle *gg* und so nicht dazu komme das ganze zu lesen. Aber ähnliches stand ja letztens schonmal in der Fisch und Fang.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Studie keineswegs als erhobenen Zeigefinger,


 
Das war eigentlich auch keine Aussage die auf dich gemünzt war, sondern eher auf die allwärtig drohende Verunsachlichung bezogen, die von einigen Usern droht.

Uli


----------



## Blauzahn (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> D
> 
> http://www.adaptfish.rem.sfu.ca/Thesis_BSc_Huhn.pdf
> 
> ...



Servus,
wirklich interessante Lektüre, auch in Verbindung mit der Thematik Einzelhaken vs Drilling.....
Demnach eine etwa gleich hohe Sterblichkeit bei Beiden.

Zum Threadthema passend dann ab Seite 50...
danach eine dramatische Zunahme der Sterblichkeit bei Belastung durch Drill mit anschließender Verweildauer von 60s ausserhalb des Wassers (im Paper als Luftexposition beschrieben)
Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt.

Uli, danke für diesen sehr interessanten Link.

Mahlzeit,
René


----------



## darth carper (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

@ Veit

Hast die Frage nach dem Preis, den man dafür zahlen muß, dem Fisch die größtmögliche Überlebenschance zu geben, gar nicht beantwortet!

Würde mich nämlich auch interessieren, welcher das ist?!

Sollte es etwa der Preis sein, daß man nicht von jedem kleinen Schiepelhecht ein Foto bekommt, welches man dann in irgendeinem Forum veröffentlichen kann?


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Ersten arbeitet Veit, das hat er ja oben gesagt und zweitens ist es wohl kaum nötig zu polemisieren. Die Frage von mir war rein rethorisch und es muss sich auch keiner rechtfertigen. Wir sind ja fast alle volljährig.

Uli


----------



## darth carper (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Deine Frage vielleicht, meine nicht!
Wenn man das so schreibt, dann hat man damit ja eine bestimmte Intention und die interessiert mich eben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Da es bisher noch einigermaßen gesittet hier im Thread zuging, nur mal so zur Erinnerung:
Persönliche Anmachen, Streit etc. werden hier nicht öffentlich ausgetragen....


----------



## darth carper (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Wo war denn da die persönliche Anmache?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

(Noch) nirgends - aber wir wissen aus langjähriger Erfahrung wie schnell das entgleitet (bzw. dazu genutzt/mißbraucht wird, persönliche Animositäten hier auszuttragen).
Und das war nur die (hoffentlich) rechtzeitige Warnung, damit wir nicht verwarnen müssen........


----------



## Honeyball (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

In einem der nächsten 3 bis 5 Postings (wenn Thomas nicht vorher dran erinnert hätte...)   :vik:


----------



## darth carper (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Kontroverse Diskussionen wandeln eben entlang eines schmalen Grates, dagegen kann man nichts machen.
Aber da wir, wie sundvogel schon richtig geschrieben hat, alle volljährig sind, kriegen wir das auch ohne Vorwarnungen in den Griff.
Ich jedenfalls möchte hier keine persönlichen Animositäten austragen. Ich denke mir meinen Teil! ;-)


----------



## Honeyball (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Da spricht Deine Vernunft gegen gewisse Lebens- und Moderfahrungen...:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



> Ich jedenfalls möchte hier keine persönlichen Animositäten austragen. Ich denke mir meinen Teil! ;-)


Vorbildlich!!
#6#6


----------



## Veit (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

@ darth carper: Der "Preis" war in diesem Fall eine sprachliche Floskel, darum kann ich dir die Frage leider nicht beantworten.


----------



## darth carper (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Aha!
Und ich dachte schon, daß du uns mit deinem Posting was sagen wolltest!


----------



## Veit (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

@ d c: Selbstverständlich wollte ich das,ich setze eben voraus, dass der Leser auch in der Lage ist, den Sinn zu erfassen.  Aber ich will mal nicht so sein.... 
Man ersetze "Selbstverständlich ist es in meinem Sinn, dass die Ausfallquote relativ gering bleibt, *aber doch bitte nicht um jeden Preis*." gegen "Selbstverständlich ist es in meinem Sinn, dass die Ausfallquote relativ gering bleibt, *aber doch bitte ohne sich dabei gleich den A***h aufzureißen*." 
Ich wäre sehr glücklich, wenn ich nun auch dir helfen konnte, nachzuvollziehen, was ich sagen wollte. #h


----------



## BarbenMeister (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Verboten.


----------



## darth carper (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

@ Veit

Da taucht bei mir doch gleich die frage auf, inwiefern man sich den A***h aufreißt, wenn man den Fisch möglichst schonend behandelt oder war das jetzt wieder eine Floskel ohne Bedeutung?


----------



## Ines (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Beeindruckende Studie von Herrn Hühn. 
Da hat ja mal jemand etwas richtig Vernünftiges studiert. Das ist doch klasse, wenn man sich in Deutschland mit einer solchen Frage auch wissenschaftlich auseinandersetzt! #6

Ich werde jedenfalls den Begriff Hakmortalität in meinen Wortschatz aufnehmen (und meinen fotoschießenden Freunden am Wasser damit auf den Wecker fallen...)


Ines


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Noch mal so am Rande angemerkt:
Selbstverständlich ist der Vergleich einen Fisch an der Schnur hochzuziehen mit der gleichen Aktion bei einem Menschen völlig abwegig. Nicht nur aufgrund der verschiedenen Anatomie, sondern vor allem aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Masse. 
So ist das herausheben von Kleinfischen beim Stippen sogar üblich und mMn auch nichts verwerfliches, vermutlich sogar schonender als das Keschern weil keine Schleimhaut verletzt wird. Die Frage ist eben ab welchem Gewicht das Herausheben von Fischen bedenklich ist, ich vermute die abgelichtete Bachforelle bewegt sich da schon an der Grenze, deshalb die erregten Gemüter. Außerdem ist es ne Bachforelle ;-)


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Interessant, dass es kaum Wortmeldungen von den Fotografierern gibt.


----------



## Veit (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



darth carper schrieb:


> @ Veit
> 
> Da taucht bei mir doch gleich die frage auf, inwiefern man sich den A***h aufreißt, wenn man den Fisch möglichst schonend behandelt...



Keineswegs!
Oder hab ich irgendwo was anderes behauptet?|kopfkrat


----------



## Nordangler (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Ich finde es recht interessant, was aus einer normalen Frage gemacht worden ist.

Noch einmal. Klar kann man kleine Forellen fotografieren. Mache ich auch. Verendete Forellen habe ich auch bisher nicht gesehen an meinen Gewässern.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die meisten Angler auch wissen, was sie machen.

Aber zu dem anderen. Habe auch mal einen Moralapostel gehabt. Ein paar Wochen später sah ich diesen Menschen am Wasser und konnte zusehen, wie er Fische fing und verstaute. Leider vergaß er dabei sie vorher abzuschlagen. 
Deswegen kann ich doch hier immer wieder müder lächeln wenn Fragen oder Fänge zerredet werden.


Sven


----------



## Veit (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

@ Nordangler: Kommt mir bekannt vor deine Geschichte! Ich kenne selbst einige Leute -auch hier im Board-, die gerne Wasser predigen und dann selbst Wein saufen, was solche Themen angeht. Damit sich nicht gleich jemand ungewollt angesprochen, sei aber erwähnt, dass diese Personen in diesem Thread hier (zumindest bisher) nichts gepostet haben.


----------



## Honeyball (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Nicht zu vergessen, dass weder das Gepredigte noch das Gepostete wirklich ernsthaft und nachhaltig dazu in der Lage ist, jemanden, der irgendein Verhalten gewohnt ist, dazu zu bringen, dies zu ändern.
So mancher Möchtegerneweltverbesserer hat deshalb (zum Teil zum Glück) bereits aufgegeben.

Irgendwie liegt es aber wohl in der Natur, dass viele nicht einfach nur sagen:
"Ich find dies und das schlecht, weil..."
sondern immer noch ergänzen müssen
"..und du bist doof, weil du 'ne andere Meinung dazu hast."


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Ich habe seit Ewigkeiten keinen Fisch mehr fotographiert...

Das hat zur Folge, daß es einige gibt, die mir nicht glauben, daß ich überhaupt was gefangen habe, bzw.behaupten ich würde ja sowieso nix fangen 

Bei manchen bist Du ohne Fotobeweis nichts wert...

Zum Glück ist es mir persönlich egal, wem ich was wert bin, Jene die mich etwas besser kennen, wissen woran sie bei mir sind.
Nachtragend bin ich auch nicht... also steh' ich da drüber ob man mir glaubt oder nicht 

Aber interessant/traurig ist es allemal, daß man bei einigen nicht als Angler zählt, wenn man nicht fotographiert...


----------



## Nordangler (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Und nicht zu vergessen, dass, ich schätze jetzt mal, knappe 70% der Fische tatsächlich nur kleine sind.
Aber wie gesagt, ich habe gar keine Probleme damit kleine Fische zu fotografieren. Das sieht man ja auch auf meiner HP.
Und verurteilen tue ich auch keinen der es macht. So bin ich halt. Ein liebes Kerlchen. 

In diesem Sinne.

Sven


----------



## Taxidermist (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

@Steffen,Ich habe auch nie Fotos von meinen guten Fischen gemacht und wenn ja dann
eher zufällig,weil halt eine Kamera in der nähe war.
In einem Fall hat mir das aber leid getan,so habe ich an der Lahn mal einen 56cm Barsch
gefangen,womit sich wohl andere in den Best off Listen verewigt hätten,ich hab ihn am
gleichen Abend mit der Freundin verspeist.Es war wohl einer der besten Fische die ich jemals gegessen habe (geschmacklich).Damals war mir nicht bewusst,das dies ein absoluter Ausnahmefisch war,welchen ich wahrscheinlich nie wieder fangen werde!
Heute hätte ich da gerne eine Erinnerung,in Form eines Fotos und dass würde auch mit 
Sicherheit an meiner Wand hängen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Ich finde es recht interessant, was aus einer normalen Frage gemacht worden ist.
> 
> Noch einmal. Klar kann man kleine Forellen fotografieren. Mache ich auch. Verendete Forellen habe ich auch bisher nicht gesehen an meinen Gewässern.
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die meisten Angler auch wissen, was sie machen.
> ...


 
Schade Sven, das du in diese Kerbe schlagen mußt. Diese Studie zeigt wohl, dass es keines wegs so ist, dass die meisten wissen was sie tun. Bisher ist hier gar kein Moralapostel aufgetaucht, sondern die Frage ist recht sachlich beantwortet worden. 

Zur Erinnerung:

*Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Das ist ja jetzt keine Meinung, sondern eine etwas fundiertere Untersuchung, deren Ergebnis die Frage ganz gut beantwortet.

Die Antwort lautet: Nach Möglichkeit nicht.

Wirklich schade, dass du hier solche Zwischentöne reinbringst. Andererseits kann ich deinen Text auch etwas nachvollziehen, da man ja eben Fotos für eine "lebendige" Homepage braucht.

Uli


----------



## Palerado (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

@Sundvogel: Ich finde dass die Studie eigentlich eher sagt: "Wenn es schnell geht ist fotografieren kein Problem".


----------



## darth carper (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Und ich finde, die Studie sagt, daß je länger der Fisch nicht im Wasser ist, das Sterblichkeitsrisiko nach dem Zurücksetzen steigt.

Ich werde aber jetzt auch Fotos von allen Fischen machen. Die Begründung "ich habe noch keine toten Forellen gesehen", hat mich vollkommen überzeugt. Das kann ja alles nicht so schlimm sein. Ich glaube die Studie ist auch gelogen. Die hat bestimmt so ein PETA-Typ vorgenommen, um uns Anglern ein schlechtes Gewissen zu machen.

@ Veit

Behauptet hast du nichts. Ich habe nur nicht verstanden, was du uns mit dem Satz sagen wolltest.
Den A***h reißt sich der Malocher auf dem Bau auf, aber kein Angler. Daher war ja meine Frage, was das für dich beim Angeln bzw. bei der Behandlung der Fische heißt.


----------



## Palerado (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Sorry, habe mich vertan.
Ich hatte die Abbildung mit der Schwimmleistung im Kopf und nicht mit der Hakenmortalität nach simuliertem Drill und dem "an der Luft sein".


----------



## Hefti (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Moinsen
Ich hab mir gerade einmal diese so genannte "wissenschaftliche Arbeit" , auf die sich hier manche beziehen, angeguckt.
Wo wurde in der Arbeit bitte wissenschaftlich gearbeitet? Es wurde "lediglich" die Fachliteratur, die teilweise 30 Jahre alt ist, durchsucht und der Autor hat sich die für ihn interessanten Aspekte rausgeschrieben. In dieser Arbeit wurde also "nur" das Fachwissen diverser Quellen zusammengetragen.
Außerdem handelt es sich um eine Bachelorarbeit, von der niemand weiß, ob sie nun mit "sehr gut" oder "ausreichend" benotet wurde. Es weiß auch keiner, wie streng der betreuende Prof, bzw. die bewertenden Profs den fachlichen Aspekt betrachten. Dort gibt es von Prof zu Prof starke unterschiede, die sich in einem gewissen Rahmen bewegen.
Ich will diese Bachelorarbeit in gar keinem Fall schlecht reden, aber es ist nunmal ne Bachelorarbeit. 
Da ich selbst Student eines Bachelorstudiengangs bin und meine Studiumskollegen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt selbst ihre Bachelorarbeit schreiben (ich muss aus bestimmten Gründen ein Jahr länger studieren) hab ich in diesem Bereich, glaub ich, einen ganz guten Überblick.

Und nun noch ein weiterer Punkt. Wenn jemand eine eigenen Meinung hat, ist diese von jedem anderen zu akzeptieren, auch wenn derjenige eine vollkommen andere Meinung hat.

Meine Meinung zu diesem Thema ist, dass man jeden Fisch fotographieren kann, aber dieses auch so schnell wie möglich passieren sollte. Ich selbst fotographiere nur die Fische, die ich auch entnehme.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## darth carper (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Hefti schrieb:


> Moinsen
> 
> Und nun noch ein weiterer Punkt. Wenn jemand eine eigenen Meinung hat, ist diese von jedem anderen zu akzeptieren, auch wenn derjenige eine vollkommen andere Meinung hat.



Mit dieser goldenen Regel, werden wir es ganz weit bringen und zwar nicht nur beim Angeln!#d#d#d#d#d


----------



## Nordangler (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Schade Sven, das du in diese Kerbe schlagen mußt. Diese Studie zeigt wohl, dass es keines wegs so ist, dass die meisten wissen was sie tun. Bisher ist hier gar kein Moralapostel aufgetaucht, sondern die Frage ist recht sachlich beantwortet worden.
> 
> Zur Erinnerung:
> 
> ...



Uli ich glaube du hast da etwas missverstanden.
Lies dir doch bitte beide Thread durch. Zuerst den von dem Bachforellenpirsch worauf dann der jetzige Thread eröffnet wurde.
Schlicht und klar bin ich zeitgleich ein Befürworter vom fotografieren, auch von kleinen Fischen. Nichts desto Trotz gebe ich dir recht, der Fisch muß äußerst schonend behandelt werden. Aber man muß auch ehrlich zugeben, dass Forellen zwar empfindlich sind aber nicht beim ersten berühren umkippen und sterben.
Wie ich auch schon gesagt habe, meistens sind wir zu zweit am Wasser unterwegs, so das wenn einer drillt, der andere schon die Kamera startklar macht. Vom hochhalten zum fotografieren und zurück setzen vergehen so schlappe 30 Sekunden. Dann ist die Forelle wieder im Wasser.
Das die Hände nass sein sollten und auch der Kescher ist wohl selbstverständlich.
Kommen wir noch einmal zu meiner Behauptung, dass ich bis dato keine verendete Forelle gesehen habe.
Die Au die ich befische ist sehr stark Salmonidenhaltig. Ein echt tolles Gewässer. Im Jahr werden ca. 40 Jahreskarten ausgegeben. Von diesen 40 Anglern sind nach Aussagen des Obmann knapp 80% Aalangler. Der Rest ist Salmonidenangler.
Im Grundsatz für uns Angler steht, das wir auch wenn wir viel angeln, die meisten Fische zurücksetzen. Zwangsläufig führt es dazu, dass ich den Fisch anfassen muß. Eine besonders schöne Forelle, die ich wegen dem Erbgut zurück gesetzt hatte, hatte an der Rückenflosse eine Einkerbung.
Im letzten Jahr hatte ich das Fräulein 2 mal am Haken und ein Kollege von mir einmal. Die Forelle lebt immer noch. Ich konnte sie letzte Woche an ihrem alten Standplatz wieder sehen. Gehe zumindest aus das sie es ist. Werde ich dann sehen wenn ich ihren Platz abfische und sie mir wieder an den Haken geht.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich etwas über 200 Bafo gefangen in allen Größen. 6 habe ich entnommen der Rest ging schonend zurück.
Die wenigen toten Forellen die wir gefunden hatten, wiesen alle von außen sichtbare Verletzungen auf.
Von uns Stammanglern (wir unterhalten uns auch über unsere Au und deren Fische) wurde auch nicht von vielen toten Bafo gesprochen. Dabei ist immer einer von uns an diesem Gewässer.

Mein Obmann der nun schon seit zig Jahren auch unsere Aufzucht betreibt, sagt auch das Forellen zwar schonend zu behandeln sind aber ansonsten recht robust sind. Vorrausgesetzt ich wende wieder einmal nasse Hände und einen nassen Kescher an.

Sven


----------



## Hefti (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Moinsen



darth carper schrieb:


> Mit dieser goldenen Regel, werden wir es ganz weit bringen und zwar nicht nur beim Angeln!#d#d#d#d#d


 
Deine Meinung.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Uli ich glaube du hast da etwas missverstanden.


 
Ja sehe ich nach deiner Beschreibung auch so.

Sorry. Aber es liegt ja in den meisten Fällen nicht so ein Idealfall vor wie bei dir.

@Hefti
Ich habe mich über dein Posting etwas amüsiert, weil ich mir schon gedacht habe, dass gleich jemand diese B-Arbeit angreift. Erstaunlich wie fix das dann passiert.
Natürlich ist das eine Metaarbeit über verschiedene Arbeiten zum Thema. Ich finde sie gut gemacht und ziemlich anglerfreundlich. Im übrigen kann man über die Quellen auch die anderen Arbeiten finden und mal betrachten. Seit wann sagen Noten was über den Info-Gehalt einer Arbeit aus?



Hefti schrieb:


> Und nun noch ein weiterer Punkt. Wenn jemand eine eigenen Meinung hat, ist diese von jedem anderen zu akzeptieren, auch wenn derjenige eine vollkommen andere Meinung hat.


 

Recht hast du. Dennoch scheint es mir irgendwie sinnvoll Fakten zu betrachten, die Meinungsbildend sind.

Uli


----------



## Wasserpatscher (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Gerade bei Bachforellen ist ausreichend dokumentiert wie hoch die Ausfallquoten beim zurücksetzen sind. Die Chancen zu überleben sinken dramatisch unter bestimmten Bedingungen: Naturköder, Drillinge und langes rumhantieren nach dem Fang führen zu deutlich höheren Sterblichkeitsraten unter zurück gesetzten Fischen. Bei diesem wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund braucht man eigentlich die oben genannte Frage nicht zu stellen.



Es gibt mehr als einen Grund, weshalb ich selten Fische nach dem Fang photographiere - obwohl ich Photograph bin. Eigentlich mache ich das fast nur, wen der Fisch eh' für die Pfanne ist. Und wenn es ein ganz besonderer Fang ist (das bezieht sich nicht auf die olympischen Maße.)

1. Fangphotos sind stinklangweilig. Angelphotos mag ich hingegen sehr. Doof nur, dass man die Angel aus der Hand legen muss, um zur Camera zu greifen.
2. Die Überlebenschancen der Fische sinken, je nach Fischart mehr oder weniger, bei Forellen eher mehr.
3. In der Zeit, die ich zum knipsen brauche, könnte schon der nächste Fisch beissen...


----------



## darth carper (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

@ Wasserpatscher

Ganz deiner Meinung!


----------



## drogba (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

also ich habe heute nen aland gefangen und mein kumpel hat nen video gemacht.wie sieht es denn jetz rechtlich aus war das erlaubt vorallem war es dem fisch überhaupt recht?bekomme ich jetz eine strafanzeige wegen verfilmung von fischen?


----------



## Wasserpatscher (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



drogba schrieb:


> also ich habe heute nen aland gefangen und mein kumpel hat nen video gemacht.wie sieht es denn jetz rechtlich aus war das erlaubt vorallem war es dem fisch überhaupt recht?bekomme ich jetz eine strafanzeige wegen verfilmung von fischen?



Wenn ich auf dem Niveau dieses Postings antworte - eine ernste Antwort erwartet ja wohl niemand: Du darfst Fische filmen, aber wenn Du den Film ohne eine schriftliche Einverständniserklärung aller abgebildeten Fische veröffentlichst, verstößt Du gegen das Persönlichkeitsrecht der Fische und musst mit einer einstweiligen Verfügung sowie Honorarnachforderungen von etwa 300% der üblichen Sätze rechnen.


----------



## drogba (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

nein habe ich auch nicht erwartet.wollte dieses thema nur etwas in lächerliche ziehen da hier zimlich viele menschen zimlich viel staub aufwirbeln#q


----------



## Wasserpatscher (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



drogba schrieb:


> wollte dieses thema nur etwas in lächerliche ziehen



Ok, Mods, das könnt ihr dann also löschen oder abschieben.


----------



## drogba (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

wie hilflos aber dennoch stolz manche menschen sind.


----------



## Blauzahn (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Hefti schrieb:


> Moinsen
> Ich hab mir gerade einmal diese so genannte "wissenschaftliche Arbeit" , auf die sich hier manche beziehen, angeguckt.
> Wo wurde in der Arbeit bitte wissenschaftlich gearbeitet? Es wurde "lediglich" die Fachliteratur, die teilweise 30 Jahre alt ist, durchsucht und der Autor hat sich die für ihn interessanten Aspekte rausgeschrieben. In dieser Arbeit wurde also "nur" das Fachwissen diverser Quellen zusammengetragen.
> Außerdem handelt es sich um eine Bachelorarbeit, von der niemand weiß, ob sie nun mit "sehr gut" oder "ausreichend" benotet wurde. Es weiß auch keiner, wie streng der betreuende Prof, bzw. die bewertenden Profs den fachlichen Aspekt betrachten. Dort gibt es von Prof zu Prof starke unterschiede, die sich in einem gewissen Rahmen bewegen.
> ...



Verstehe ich das richtig, dass Du die Sinnhaftigkeit Deines Bachelorstudiums anzweifelst?



Hefti schrieb:


> Und nun noch ein weiterer Punkt. Wenn jemand eine eigenen Meinung hat, ist diese von jedem anderen zu akzeptieren, auch wenn derjenige eine vollkommen andere Meinung hat.



Es geht hier nicht mehr um Meinungen sondern um relativ klare Fakten. Auch wenn Deiner Meinung nach die Arbeit des Herrn Hühn nur aus dem Zusammentragen von Literatur besteht, sind es doch Fakten und keine "Zitatesammlung" oder Oma Ernas Rezeptebuch....



Hefti schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zu diesem Thema ist, dass man jeden Fisch fotographieren kann, aber dieses auch so schnell wie möglich passieren sollte. Ich selbst fotographiere nur die Fische, die ich auch entnehme.
> 
> MfG
> Hefti



Der letzte Absatz rettet Dein Post wieder etwas in meinen Augen....

Frohes Weiterstudieren #6

René


----------



## günner (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass Du die Sinnhaftigkeit Deines Bachelorstudiums anzweifelst?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich denke, er schätzt sein Bachelorstudium realistisch ein! Mit dem Studium (das gleiche gilt für Diplom, Lehramt, Magister..) hat man noch lange nicht die ganze Weisheit gepachtet!

Literaturangaben zu Erkenntnissen aus welchem Jahr auch immer, sollten nicht als Fakten angesehen werden! Denn dann ist jegliches wissenschaftliche Forschen überflüssig!

Sorry OT !


----------



## Blauzahn (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



günner schrieb:


> Ich denke, er schätzt sein Bachelorstudium realistisch ein! Mit dem Studium (das gleiche gilt für Diplom, Lehramt, Magister..) hat man noch lange nicht die ganze Weisheit gepachtet!
> 
> Literaturangaben zu Erkenntnissen aus welchem Jahr auch immer, sollten nicht als Fakten angesehen werden! Denn dann ist jegliches wissenschaftliche Forschen überflüssig!
> 
> Sorry OT !



Hallo,
wenn frühere Literatur den Anstrich überholter Erkenntnisse hat, stellt sich mir die Frage, nach welchen Aspekten dann gelehrt wird?
Unbestritten ist Wissenschaft verbunden mit dem Streben nach Erkenntnis bzw. Wissen, welches auch "eingefahrene Wege" verlassen muß um in die "richtige Richtung" zu gelangen. Jedoch muß und darf man nicht nur Zweifeln, weil man als Studierender ja evtl. irgendwann das Gegenteil von ursprünglichen Fakten  bzw. vermeintlichen Wissen belegen wird. 
Plausibilität sollte vor dem Zweifel stehen, denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein längerer Verbleib einer im Wasser lebenden Spezie an der Luft, einem Ableben entgegenwirken kann.

Gruß


----------



## Wasserpatscher (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



drogba schrieb:


> wie hilflos aber dennoch stolz manche menschen sind.



Wenn Du diese Diskussion überflüssig findest, solltest Du Dich raus halten. Der Umgang mit den Fischen ist jedoch eine Kernfrage des Angelns, die man als Angler unmöglich sinnlos finden kann - das wollte ich Dir eigentlich sagen. Im Übrigen bin ich so wenig stolz auf meine Antwort, dass ich keine einzige Träne weine, wenn sie gleich mitgelöscht wird.


----------



## Hefti (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Moinsen
@Sundvogel
Mit der Frage nach der Note wollte ich nicht den Infogehalt der Arbeit hinterfragen , sondern die Qualität der Infos.

@Blauzahn
Ich zweifel weder die Sinnhaftigkeit meines Studiengangs an, noch die des Studiengangs des Studenten, der diese Arbeit vefasst hat. Frag mich auch wie du darauf kommst.
Ich wollte nur, wie günner es schon gesagt hat,  darauf hinweisen, dass jemand, der ein Bachelorstudium abschließt, noch lange nicht alles übers Tuten und Blasen weiß. Man bekommt in solchen Studiengängen eher von allem etwas vermittelt und kann sich dann z.B. durch einen Masterstudiengang spetialisieren.
OK, mit dem zweiten Punkt, den du angesprochen hast, hab ich wohl ziemlich ins Klo gegriffen. Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass hier manche Leute den Eindruck vermitteln, sie hätten die goldene Ananas gepachtet und der Rest hätte nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung, was richtig ist.

Ob die Wörter "Frohes" und "Weiterstudieren" gut zusammenpassen, lass ich mal im Raum stehen. Trotzdem Danke. #h

MfG
Hefti


----------



## Blauzahn (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Hefti schrieb:


> Moinsen
> Ob die Wörter "Frohes" und "Weiterstudieren" gut zusammenpassen, lass ich mal im Raum stehen. Trotzdem Danke. #h
> MfG
> Hefti



OK, ich ändere in "Viel Spaß beim Weiterstudieren" #6


----------



## günner (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Unbestritten ist Wissenschaft verbunden mit dem Streben nach Erkenntnis bzw. Wissen, welches auch "eingefahrene Wege" verlassen muß um in die "richtige Richtung" zu gelangen. Jedoch muß und darf man nicht nur Zweifeln, weil man als Studierender ja evtl. irgendwann das Gegenteil von ursprünglichen Fakten bzw. vermeintlichen Wissen belegen wird. 


Da gebe ich dir recht! Ich habe mich nur etwas an dem Wort "Fakten" gestoßen!

Ich hab im Rahmen meines Biologiestudiums mit Stichlingen gearbeitet. Es wurden kleine Bachforellen als Prädatoren eingesetzt. Diese wurden den Stichlingen präsentiert und dabei wurde das Verhalten des Schwarmes aufgezeichnet.

Die Forellen mussten auch angefasst werden, denn sie wurden gewogen und vermessen. 
Ich habe es nicht wissenschaftlich/statistisch untersucht, aber die Sterblichkeit der Forellen war schon sehr hoch!
Sie wurde alle in sehr sauerstoffreichen und qualitativ höchstwertigen Wasser gehältert!

Von einem Freund weiß ich , dass die Versuche mit größeren Forellen durchgeführt haben. Diese Fische überlebten fast alle.

Wie gesagt, dahinter steckt keine Untersuchung, nur eine Beobachtung! 

Ich für meinen Teil ziehe aus meinen Beobachtungen den Schluß, kleine Bachforellen beim Angeln, wenn möglich , nicht aus dem Wasser zu holen und zu knipsen!

Grüße


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Veit schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es schade, wenn ein zurückgesetzter Fisch später dann doch noch draufgeht. Aber mal im Ernst! - Ich bin Angler und da gehört es nunmal auch dazu, dass Fische verletzt und unter Umständen auch getötet werden ob nun gewollt oder ungewollt. Wer das nicht einkalkuliert, hat für mich das falsche Hobby. Selbstverständlich ist es in meinem Sinn, dass die Ausfallquote relativ gering bleibt, aber doch bitte nicht um jeden Preis. Es gibt genug Regelungen in Deutschland, die einem das Angeln schon genug einschränken, da muss man sich nicht noch selbst einreden, dass man noch mehr tun muss. Natur ist nicht nur zum schützen da, sondern auch zum Nutzen.


Jupp, genauso! |good:

Wer das nicht mag oder nicht fachgerecht kleine Forellen greifen kann, der sollte es bleiben lassen oder woanders hin gehen. |rolleyes
Also so einen kleiner Hopser wird man ja wohl locker in der nassen Hand schwimmen lassen können und aushaken, sonst hat man irgendwas verkehrt nicht gelernt. |rolleyes

Bei uns im Verein wird solchem Verhalten durch entweder Besatz maßiger entnehmbarer Fische oder Einhaken+Fliegengebot an Bachforellenaufwuchsgewässern begegnet, da können verangelte Minis schon mal gar nicht so normal vorkommen. Und falls an einem anderen Gewässer sich doch kleine drauf stürzen, ist ein Wechsel auf angedrückte Drillingswiderhaken oder Einhaken/Köder angesagt. Dann bekommt man auch die kleine gierige Forellen schnell wieder los.

So schön wie kleine Bachforellen manchmal sind, kann ich das Fotografierbedürfnis gut verstehen, Schönheit zählt für den Fotograf letztlich mehr als Größe (der zumeist häßlichen "Buckelgroßforellen" ), aber ein paar Sekunden reichen, es geht auch wenn der Fisch im Wasser ist und zu der zu beachtenden Empfindlichkeit wurde schon alles gesagt.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Veit schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst! - Ich bin Angler und da gehört es nunmal auch dazu, dass Fische verletzt und unter Umständen auch getötet werden ob nun gewollt oder ungewollt. Wer das nicht einkalkuliert, hat für mich das falsche Hobby.



Was ist jetzt das falsche Hobby - angeln oder (kleine) Fische photographieren? Es ist reiner Zufall, dass ich das gerade Dich frage - ehrlich! Ich möchte das nur sauber getrennt wissen. Das eine gehört nicht zwingend zum anderen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Wasserpatscher, wieso soll überhaupt eins davon das falsche Hobby sein?

Gab sogar mal eine Wettbewerb hier im AB, das beste Foto vom kleinen Fisch.

Wenn man etwas sauber unterscheiden muß, dann ob jemand schonend mit einem zurückzusetzenden und insbesondere kleinen Fisch und noch spezieller einer kleinen quirligen Forelle umgehen kann, *oder* nicht.

Was Veit wohl meint, und ich auch teile, ist die Neurotik mancher selbsternannter "angelnden Forellenschützer", die fast schon einer Paranoia gleicht und wenig zu dem eigentlichen Vorhaben des Fische hakens und tötens paßt.

Leider gibt es ja viel zu wenig Lehrgänge, Kurse und Anleitungen, die sinnvolle Verhaltensweisen für solche Situationen zeigen, am Besten ist immer Vormachen und Zuschauen. Also eben niemals trocken anfassen, und niemals drücken, nicht klammern, wenn halten dann mit einem Fingerkäfig mit Luft, eine gute spitze griffige Lösezange zum Packen und Drehen des Hakens (im Wasser) ist wichtig, Fisch möglichst im Wasser lassen, keine Hektik und keine Gewalt, und dann auch passendes Material ohne Killer-Widerhaken, die einer kleinen Forelle beim Rausdrehen den Garaus machen.


----------



## Felix 1969 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

121 Post's......|kopfkratRespekt!Wenn einer Bilder von seinem Fang machen will(egal wie groß oder oder schwer)solle er machen.Erschossen wird deßhalb keiner.Ansonnsten müßte jeder seine Cam grundsätzlich zu Hause lassen.

Felix


----------



## Wasserpatscher (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

AngelDet, ich will bloß nicht stehen lassen, dass jemand, der sich gegen das Photographieren (kleiner) gefangener Fische ausspricht, verdächtigt wird, er sei latent gegen das Angeln. Das ist kompletter Blödsinn - alleine schon deshalb, weil das Angeln sehr viel älter ist als das Photographieren...
Es gibt da einfach keinen Zusammenhang!

Dass ich selbst nicht grundsätzlich dagegen bin, habe ich schon gesagt, wobei ich exzessive photographische Volkszählungen von Fischpopulationen zumindestens fragwürdig finde.

Das gelegentliche Photo aber vom besonderen Fang - wie gesagt, "besonders" hat nichts mit der Größe zu tun - wird in mir keinen Kritiker finden.


----------



## darth carper (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Mich stört auch dieser Satz mit den Regelungen und das man sich nicht einreden soll, daß man noch mehr tun müßte.
Natürlich muß man überlegen, wie man das Hobby Angeln anderen gegenüber besser vertreten kann.
Hier werden endlose Diskussionen über C&R geführt und das man die Angler nicht bevormunden sollte, was sie mit ihrem Fang letztendlich machen und dann stellt sich jemand hin und sagt, die Natur wäre zum Nutzen da und man muß nicht überlegen, was man besser machen könnte, wenn man den Fisch zurück setzt.
Das hat mein völligstes Unverständnis.
Ein Argument für C&R sollte doch sein, daß der Fisch so gut wie möglich schonend ins Wasser zurückgesetzt wird, dieses auch überlebt, um nachher für Nachwuchs zu sorgen und unsere Fischbestände auf Dauer zu erhalten.

Dieser Gedanke steht in meinen Augen vor dem Ablichten jedweder Fischart- und -größe, um sie später in irgendeinem "Guckt-mal-was-ich-gefangen-habe-Thread" zu veröffentlichen.

Und nein, das soll keine Grundsatzdiskussion über C&R auslösen und es ist mir persönlich auch vollkommen egal, ob jemand C&R oder C&C betreibt, das ist meine persönliche Einstellung zur Angelei.


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt das falsche Hobby - angeln oder (kleine) Fische photographieren? Es ist reiner Zufall, dass ich das gerade Dich frage - ehrlich! Ich möchte das nur sauber getrennt wissen. Das eine gehört nicht zwingend zum anderen.


 

:vik:Hurra, der Wasserpatscher ist da!:vik:




darth carper schrieb:


> ....
> Natürlich muß man überlegen, wie man das Hobby Angeln anderen gegenüber besser vertreten kann.


 
Ich muß mein Hobby vor niemandem vertreten. Ich bin noch nie ernsthaft deswegen angefeindet worden und verkehre dabei teilweise in Kreisen, wo man das durchaus erwarten kann.



darth carper schrieb:


> Ein Argument für C&R sollte doch sein, daß der Fisch so gut wie möglich schonend ins Wasser zurückgesetzt wird, dieses auch überlebt, um nachher für Nachwuchs zu sorgen und unsere Fischbestände auf Dauer zu erhalten.


 

Hier geht es ja zunächst mal um untermaßige Fische, die man an und für sich garnicht befischen sollte. Das R ist ja logisch.



darth carper schrieb:


> Dieser Gedanke steht in meinen Augen vor dem Ablichten jedweder Fischart- und -größe, um sie später in irgendeinem "Guckt-mal-was-ich-gefangen-habe-Thread" zu veröffentlichen.


 
An dieser Stelle kommt die Frage der Ehtik und der Moral. Gott sei dank kann man ihr geschickt aus dem Weg gehen, indem man für sich selber diese BAC-Arbeit liest und sich dann ein eigenes Urteil bildet. Da wir alle volljährig sind, sollte das jeder für sich entscheiden.

Da man in diesem Thread ganz gut erkennen kann, dass sich kaum jemand mal mit sowas wirklich hintergründig beschäftigt hat - verständlicherweise, schwere Kost - ist kaum zu befürchten, dass der Ruf des deutschen Anglers in die Grütze geht, nur weil ein paar lütte Forellchen abgelichtet werden. Die meisten Laien-Betrachter werden wohl eher die von allen Männer gefürchtete Frage stellen, "wie? größer ist er nicht?" 


Der Fisch natürlich...

Uli


----------



## Veit (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

@ Wasserplatscher: Ich hab es so gemeint, dass ich finde, dass Leute, die offenbar Angst haben, dass der Fisch auch nur eine Schuppe verliert ob nun beim Fotografieren oder Hakenlösen, so er dann zurückgesetzt werden soll, sich mal hinterfragen sollten, ob Angeln denn wirklich ein geeignetes Hobby für sie ist. Dann sollte man den Fisch doch besser ganz in Ruhe lassen, dann kann man ihm auch garantiert keinen Schaden zufügen.

@ darth Carper: Es ist doch wohl (zumindest für mich) völlig selbstverständlich, dass ich einen Fisch den ich zurücksetzen will, so behandele, dass er eine gute Chance hat zu überleben. Aber dann kommen eben wieder die an Wasserplatscher adressierten Worte ins Spiel. Wo liegt die Grenze bei der schonenden Behandlung? Muss man sich vor Angst um das Leben des Fisches wirklich in die Hose machen? Da sag ich ganz klar NEIN und mache mir auch den Satz "Es sind doch nur Fische..." auch durchaus zu eigen, auch wenn mich irgendwer dafür steinigen will. Das ist für mich eine grundsätzliche Anschauungsweise, denn ein Tierleben ist für mich weniger Wert als ein Menschenleben, wenngleich letzteres beim Angeln sicherlich nur in seltenen Fällen mal auf dem Spiel steht. Außer Atem kommen, damit der Fisch so schnell es geht wieder im Wasser landet, nicht mal schnell ein Foto machen können, weil der Fisch sonst vielleicht nicht überleben könnte, bloß keinen Haken verwenden, der eventuell nicht sofort zu lösen ist.... - Das alles halte ich einfach für übertrieben, wenn man bedenkt, dass man es mit einem Lebewesen zu tun hat, was schon seit Ewigkeiten vom Menschen gejagd wird (soviel auch zu "um welchen Preis?" bzw. "A***h aufreißen"). Ich stelle es bewußt überspitzt dar um zu zeigen, was mein Eindruck von dem ist, was manch einer vielleicht gerne hätte. Und trotzdem heißt das für mich noch lange nicht, dass ich mir keine Mühe gebe, den Fisch schonend zu behandeln. Aber ich bin mir vollkommen bewußt, über die Tatsache, dass Angeln auch ein böses Ende für den Fisch nehmen kann ob nun sofort (Verwertung) oder erst nach dem Zurücksetzen und kann mit dieser Tatsache auch gut Leben. Wer das nicht kann, sollte lieber nicht angeln.


----------



## darth carper (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

@ sundvogel

Dann war es von mir zu allgemein gehalten.
Ich meinte, daß man Angeln in der Öffentlichkeit besser verkaufen kann. Wie gering unsere Lobby ist, sieht man ja am Beispiel Vogelschutz, C&R etc. etc..

Die meisten Leute, denen ich bisher erklärt habe, daß ich meine Fische nicht mitnehme, haben mich zunächst ungläubig angesehen.
Danach haben sie gefragt ob der Fisch durch den Haken nicht zu stark verletzt wird.
Nachdem ich ihnen erklärt habe, wie man mit den Fischen nach dem Fang umgehen muß, haben sie zumindest so getan, als wenn sie mein Tun nachvollziehen könnten.

Es läßt sich aber nicht verhindern, daß man untermaßige Fische fängt. Außerdem ist für mich jeder Fisch gleichviel wert. Ein Untermaßiger wird genauso behandelt wie ein Kapitaler (auch das habe ich schon anders gesehen).

@ Veit

Offensichtlich sind wir ja einer Meinung, was den Sinn von schonender Behandlung angeht.
Nur wie die im Einzelnen aussieht, haben wir anscheinend andere Ansichten.
Bestimmte Sachen kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Ich war jedenfalls noch nie außer Atem, wenn ich einen Fisch möglichst schnell zurück gesetzt habe. 

Persönlich ist mir das im Grunde genommen auch egal, wie du es machst, denn wie du schon sagst, daß muß jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen.


----------



## Veit (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



darth carper schrieb:


> Ich war jedenfalls noch nie außer Atem, wenn ich einen Fisch möglichst schnell zurück gesetzt habe.



Dazu verweise ich nochmal auf diesen Satz: Ich stelle es bewußt überspitzt dar um zu zeigen, was mein Eindruck von dem ist, was manch einer vielleicht gerne hätte.


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Hefti schrieb:


> Außerdem handelt es sich um eine Bachelorarbeit, von der niemand weiß, ob sie nun mit "sehr gut" oder "ausreichend" benotet wurde. Es weiß auch keiner, wie streng der betreuende Prof, bzw. die bewertenden Profs den fachlichen Aspekt betrachten. Dort gibt es von Prof zu Prof starke unterschiede, die sich in einem gewissen Rahmen bewegen.


 

Nochmal ganz kurz zurück zu dieser Bachelorarbeit, bevor hier weiter moralisiert wird.

Betreuer der Arbeit war u.a. Herr Arlinghaus.

Man lese doch mal die Empfehlungen für die Praxis, dann wird einem auch die Zielsetzung klar. 

Eigentlich geht es darum, zu verdeutlichen, dass die derzeitige Gesetzeslage in Deutschland kein vernünftiges Gewässermanagement zu lässt und von daher einer Veränderung bedarf. Gleichzeitig wird aber eben auch deutlich, dass eine solche Veränderung eben auch einer Verhaltensänderung der Angler bedarf, die zum einen Verzicht auf bestimmte Verhaltensweisen verlangt, aber zum anderen Gewinn im Größenspektrum der zu beangelnden Fische verspricht.

Entscheidend für das Threadthema ist wohl die Frage nach dem Verzicht oder um es mit Veits Worten zu sagen, die Frage nach dem Preis, den man zu zahlen hat.

An dieser Stelle wird es jetzt wirklich kompliziert, weil man zwangsläufig in eine moralisierende Wertediskussion rutscht, als deren Contrapunkte Veits Position, die ich im übrigen nachvollziehbar und verständlich finde in der es aber genauso an Konsequenz mangelt wie darth carpers Meinung, die wie Veit ja zu recht hinweist in der Konsequenz zur Fischbeobachtung führt.

Ist ja letztlich auch Wumpe. Wenn man so einer kleinen Trutte was gutes tun will dann läßt man sie halt im Wasser.

Uli




Uli


----------



## Fischpaule (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nochmal ganz kurz zurück zu dieser Bachelorarbeit, bevor hier weiter moralisiert wird.
> 
> Betreuer der Arbeit war u.a. Herr Arlinghaus.
> 
> ...



Auch wenn der Herr Arlinghaus selbst schon sehr interessante und sogar mit Peisen dotierte Arbeiten angefertigt hat, ist dies klein Garant, das die betreute Person auch etwas vernünftiges abliefert - was aber nicht auf die hier vorgestellte Arbeit von Huhn bezogen ist...
(ich habe schon eine von ihm betreute Arbeit gelesen, die sicher nicht puplikationswürdig war - ich erinnere mich da an die "Hackmortalität von Zandern")

#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Herr Arlinghaus selbst schon sehr interessante und sogar mit Peisen dotierte Arbeiten angefertigt hat, ist dies klein Garant, das die betreute Person auch etwas vernünftiges abliefert.


 
Da hast du selbstverständlich recht. Aber diese Arbeit ist ja nicht gegen Angler gerichtet, sondern fasst nur viele Studien zusammen, die eine sachliche Diskussionsgrundlage für eine leidige Auseinandersetzung bieten, die ja auch Teil des Threadthemas ist.


----------



## Fischpaule (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Aber diese Arbeit ist ja nicht gegen Angler gerichtet, sondern fasst nur viele Studien zusammen, die eine sachliche Diskussionsgrundlage für eine leidige Auseinandersetzung bieten, die ja auch Teil des Threadthemas ist.



Solch eine Arbeit sollte doch nie in irgend einer Art gerichtet sein, sondern nur Fakten darstellen - ob durch Untersuchungen oder Literaturrecherche entstanden, ist dabei völlig egal und wenn die Arbeiten gut sind, sind sie auch als gleichwertig zu betrachen...
Hab noch keine Zeit gefunden, die Arbeit von Huhn durchzuarbeiten, werd ich aber mit Sichereheit noch tun.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Die Frage war ja, inwieweit das fotografieren von Fischen, die man zurücksetzen will/muss, den Fisch beeinträchtigt und ob man den Fisch besser während des Drills fotografieren soll...

Grundsätzlich: 
Angeln (ob mit oder ohne zurücksetzen) beeinträchtigt immer den Fisch...

Wer meint anderen Lebewesen keine Beeiträchtigung zukommen lassen zu wollen, der sollte weder angeln, essen noch atmen (auch nicht vegetarisch/vegan essen: Pflanzen sind auch Lebewesen).

Ist man sich drüber im Klaren, dass jede Art des Angelns eine Beeiträchtigung des Fisches darstellt, ist es hier doch nur die Frage, ob die Beeinträchtigung beim (kurzen) fotografieren außerhalb des Wassers den Fisch mehr beeinträchtigt (als nötig?).

Da man sich als Angler sowieso schon entschlossen hat, die Beeinträchtigung von Fischen in Kauf zu nehmen (sonst sollte man wirklich nicht angeln) ist es also eine rein moralisch/ethische Frage:
Kann man als Angler noch ruhigen Gewissens schlafen, wenn man Fische fotografiert (aus welchem Grund auch immer. Schon dass die Gründe verschieden gewertet werden, zeigt die Absurdität des Ganzen, beeinträchtigt ist der Fisch aus welchem Grund auch immer er fotografiert wird).

Da man also als Angler mit seinem Tun auf jeden Fall Fische beeinträchtigt, ist letztlich auch die Frage ob sich durch das fotografieren die Überlebenschance beim zurücksetzen signifikant erhöht, zweitrangig:
Wer sich darüber über das normale Maß der "Waidgerechtigkeit/verantwortungsvoller Umgang" hinaus Gedanken machen muss, wird immer moralisch/ethisch im Minus stehen.

Nicht vergessen sollte man bei diesen ganzen Debatten, dass uns als Anglern mit jahrhunderterlanger (wenn nicht Jahrtausende..) Kultur diese Diskussion ja von außen (Medien, die durch Schützer aller Couleur darin unterstützt werden) aufgedrückt wird.

Da schließt sich dann die grundsätzliche Frage an (auch hier im Thread ja des öfteren zu lesen):
Sollte man als Angler(schaft) den Anliegen der propagierten Meinungen im vorauseilenden Gehorsam Folge leisten, was dann in meinen Augen auch bedeutet diese Meinungsführerschaft anzuerkennen und dann folgerichtig auch mit immer weiteren Einschränkungen bis hin zum Verbot des Angelns zu leben hat.

Oder wäre es sinnvoller, die Angler(schaft) als verantwortungsvolle Nutzer der Ressorurcen mit jahrhundertaalter (auch schützenswerter Tradition) in der Öffentlichkeit darzustellen, um gar nicht erst in die Gefahr sinnloser moralisch/ethischer Diskussionen zu kommen.

Um nochmal auf die letztlich gestellte Frage zurückzukommen:
Ja, fotografieren von Fischen die man zurücksetzt beeinträchtigt diese immer.
Ob die bei verantwortungsvollem Umgang mehr beeinträchtigt sind, als beim sowieso schon gesetzlich vorgeschrieben Zurücksetzen ist eine rein ethisch/moralische Frage.
Wer Fische (übrehaupt) nicht beeinträchtigen will, sollte schlicht nicht angeln.


----------



## Fischpaule (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

@Thomas
Auch wenn ich den Bezug auf die sehr lange Tradition nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann (früher hat man Tiere nicht zum Spass, sondern, im Gegensatz zu heute, ausschließlich für den Verzehr gefangen), trifft das geschriebene die Sache wohl ziehmlich gut #6

#h


----------



## darth carper (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Ich bin gerne Angler. Ich weiß auch, daß ich dem Fisch einen Schaden zufüge und stelle mein persönliches Wohlbefinden und meinen Spaß über die Kreatur Fisch. Damit kann ich leben.
Ich kann allerdings beim Fang in einem gewissen Maße bestimmen, wie groß der Schaden ist den ich dem Fisch zufüge, z.B. durch den Drill oder den Haken.
Ist der Fisch erstmal gelandet, dann kann ich sogar ganz bestimmt beeinflußen was nach dem Zurücksetzen mit dem Fisch passiert.
Die Einstellung "jetzt habe ich ihm schon durch den Fang einen Schaden zugefügt, dann kann ich ihn auch noch vermessen, dann kann ich ihn auch noch wiegen und letztlich kann ich auch noch ein Foto von ihm machen und wenn er das alles nicht überlebt, dann ist es eben sein Pech, ist ja nur ein Fisch und es gibt noch soviele davon", ist einfach nicht meine Einstellung zum Hobby.
Jeder definiert sein Hobby ja anders und meins ist eben Fische fangen, der Nächste sieht es als Fangen und Fotografieren und der Nächste betreibt Fangen, Fotografieren und Essen. Jeder muß nach seiner Fasson glücklich werden, trotzdem muß man die Meinung des Anderen nicht akzeptieren, tolerieren vielleicht, aber ganz sicher nicht akzeptieren.
Ansonsten können wir uns in Zukunft jede Diskussion zu irgendeinem Thema sparen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



> früher hat man Tiere nicht zum Spass, sondern ausschließlich für den Verzehr gefangen


Falsch.
Die ersten Beschreibungen/Artefakte vom Angeln als "Freizeitbeschäftigung" gibts schon von den Kelten...

Danke fürs Lob ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



> Die Einstellung "jetzt habe ich ihm schon durch den Fang einen Schaden zugefügt, dann kann ich ihn auch noch vermessen, dann kann ich ihn auch noch wiegen und letztlich kann ich auch noch ein Foto von ihm machen und wenn er das alles nicht überlebt, dann ist es eben sein Pech, ist ja nur ein Fisch und es gibt noch soviele davon


War nie meine Einstellung und hab ich klar so geschireben.

Wer sich aber die Gedanken über "mehr oder weniger" Beeinträchtigung in dem oben beschriebenen Sinne macht, sollte sich eben bewusst sein, dass man damit schon Fische auf eine Stufe stellt, welche nahelegen diesen dann auch folgerichtig einen grundsätzlichen Schutz (damit auch kein angeln mehr) zu zu gestehen.

Dass das alles nichts damit zu tun hat, dass man verantwortungsvoll mit Fischen (als Angler, wie mit allen Lebensformen (als Mensch) umgeht, auch wenn man diese nützt (und sei es für die "Freizeit")), habe ich aber auch schon geschrieben...


----------



## Fischpaule (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Falsch.
> Die ersten Beschreibungen/Artefakte vom Angeln als "Freizeitbeschäftigung" gibts schon von den Kelten...


Ja gut, da hast du Recht, ich bin eher von Natur- als von Kulturvölkern ausgegangen. (Wobei ich natürlich nicht sagen möchte, das Naturvölker keine Kultur haben)

#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Das du als Lobbyist eine solche Meinung vertreten mußt hat ja eine gewisse Logik.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da man also als Angler mit seinem Tun auf jeden Fall Fische beeinträchtigt, ist letztlich auch die Frage ob sich durch das fotografieren die Überlebenschance beim zurücksetzen signifikant erhöht, *zweitrangig*:


 
Das verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. Kannst du das nochmal erklären? Wenn ich den Fisch zurücksetze, dann hat das unter anderem auch den Grund, dass ich ihn später, wenn er größer geworden ist nochmal beangeln kann. Dann ist es doch eigentlich ungünstig, wenn er bis dahin das Zeitliche gesegnet hat. Von daher ist es kaum zweitrangig, ob meine Versorgung dazu führt, dass dieser das überlebt. Du benutzt da den schönen Begriff der Beeinträchtigung. Sag doch wie es ist, wenn die Versorgung zweitrangig ist steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Fisch tot ist.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen sollte man bei diesen ganzen Debatten, dass uns als Anglern mit jahrhunderterlanger (wenn nicht Jahrtausende..) Kultur diese Diskussion ja von außen (Medien, die durch Schützer aller Couleur darin unterstützt werden) aufgedrückt wird.
> 
> Da schließt sich dann die grundsätzliche Frage an (auch hier im Thread ja des öfteren zu lesen):
> Sollte man als Angler(schaft) den Anliegen der propagierten Meinungen im vorauseilenden Gehorsam Folge leisten, was dann in meinen Augen auch bedeutet diese* Meinungsführerschaft* anzuerkennen und dann folgerichtig auch mit immer weiteren Einschränkungen bis hin zum Verbot des Angelns zu leben hat.


 
Entschuldige bitte Thomas, aber auch hier spricht der Lobbyist, der sich aus argumentationspraktischen Gründen ein Feindbild schafft, welches in der Realität kaum auftritt. Hier von Meinungsführerschaft zu sprechen entbehrt jeder Grundlage. Angeln ist ein in Deutschland aktzeptiertes und gesellschaftlich anerkanntes Hobby. Das es da ein paar Gegner gibt liegt in der Natur der Sache, aber das ist kein existenzbedrohendes Problem.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder wäre es sinnvoller, die Angler(schaft) als *verantwortungsvolle* Nutzer der Ressorurcen mit jahrhundertaalter (auch schützenswerter Tradition) in der Öffentlichkeit darzustellen, um gar nicht erst in die Gefahr sinnloser moralisch/ethischer Diskussionen zu kommen.


 
Vermutlich wäre das sinnvoll. Ich verstehe aber nicht so ganz, was du an dieser Stelle mit Verantwortung meinst. Entweder ist das an dieser Stelle eine Wortblase oder du meinst den verantwortlichen Umgang mit Natur und Kreatur.

Das ich selbstverständlich beeinträchtige liegt in der Natur der Sache, das hindert mich aber nicht daran, so wie es Veit treffend beschreibt, das Maß der Beeinträchtigung selbst zu bestimmen. Das ist in der Tat eine ethische Frage, allerdings noch keine moralische, da es hier ja eigentlich recht stringente Durchführungsbestimmungen gibt. Und genau da findet eine Werteabwägung statt. Fischleben gegen Foto.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer Fische (übrehaupt) nicht beeinträchtigen will, sollte schlicht nicht angeln.


 

Recht hast du. Aber um die Frage geht es hier ja garnicht.

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



> Das du als Lobbyist eine solche Meinung vertreten mußt hat ja eine gewisse Logik


Logo bin ich da Lobbyist!!!

Dazu:


> Zitat von Thomas9904
> Da man also als Angler mit seinem Tun auf jeden Fall Fische beeinträchtigt, ist letztlich auch die Frage ob sich durch das fotografieren die Überlebenschance beim zurücksetzen signifikant erhöht, zweitrangig:


Ist man Angler, beeinträchtigt man Fische und nimmt dies in Kauf.
Die Frage welche Art und Stärke der Beeinträchtigung ist dabei keine objektive sondern subjektive Frage und damit zweitrangig.



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder ist das an dieser Stelle eine Wortblase oder du meinst den verantwortlichen Umgang mit Natur und Kreatur.


Ist gemeint.



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Das ich selbstverständlich beeinträchtige liegt in der Natur der Sache, das hindert mich aber nicht daran, so wie es Veit treffend beschreibt, das Maß der Beeinträchtigung selbst zu bestimmen.


Und da kommen wir wieder zum Punkt, der mich bei vielen solcher Diskussionen nervt:
Dass viele meinen, ihre jeweils subjektive Einstellung als das Maß aller Dinge darstellen zu müssen und im gleichen Atemzug alle anderen missionieren zu müssen und/oder diese auch persönlich runtersetzen zu wollen.

Dass man (objektiv) als Angler die Fische beeinträchtigt, ist nun mal Fakt.

Dass man subjektiv (im Rahmen geltenden Rechtes) Art und Weise der Beeinträchtigung sozusagen im Einzelfall selber "wählen" kann, ebenso.

Dass bei solchen Diskussionen immer wieder das objektive und das subjektive miteinander vermischt werden, um denen mit jeweils anderer Meinung was reinzuwürgen, das ist das was nervt.


----------



## darth carper (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

@ Thomas9904

Habe auch nicht gemeint, daß das deine Einstellung ist. Das war eine Quintessenz aus einer Reihe von Posts.

Ich stelle das Angeln auch nicht in Frage oder Fische auf irgendeine Stufe. Wie ich ja geschrieben habe, "benutze" ich den Fisch, um mein persönliches Wohlbefinden und meinen Spaß zu steigern. Dafür habe ich mir das Hobby angeln gewählt. Nach dem Fang ist mein Ziel erreicht, ich habe einen schönen Fisch gefangen und ab diesem Zeitpunkt steht der Fisch an erster Stelle.
Was kann ich alles tun, damit er weiterlebt und was sollte ich auf gar keinen Fall tun?

Ich weiß, daß ich diesen Fisch gefangen habe, ich brauche niemandem etwas beweisen oder mein Ego aufwerten, in dem ich die Fänge irgendwo veröffentliche.
War es ein schöner Fisch, werde ich mich auch ohne Foto noch nach Jahren an ihn erinnern können.
Fotos brauche ich dafür nicht (mehr).


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

@ darth carper:
Siehste, solange das Deine subjektive Einstellung ist und Du damit nicht missionierst und andere runtermachst oder das als objektiv verkaufen willst, ist das doch vollkommen in Ordnung und sei Dir so gegönnt - ebenso wie jedem anderen seine jeweils eigene subjektive Verhaltensweise/Meinung.


----------



## barschzocker1961 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

was bringt eig diese diskusionen#c das nervt nur und zerstört das ab das ist doch jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass bei solchen Diskussionen immer wieder das objektive und das subjektive miteinander vermischt werden, um denen mit jeweils anderer Meinung was reinzuwürgen, das ist das was nervt.


 
Da bin ich völlig deiner Meinung, das habe ich hier auch mehrfach gesagt. Was allerdings auch nervt, dass es viele Meinungen ohne Hintergrund gibt.

Wer für sich sagt, auf Grundlage des mir zur Verfügung stehenden Wissens komme ich zu der bzw. zu der anderen Verhaltensweise muss sich ja nichts vorwerfen, sondern er hat eben eine Entscheidung getroffen. Zum guten Ton im Board gehört eben dann, nicht zu sagen deine Minung ist Sch..., sondern festzustellen, deine Meinung kann ich nicht teilen.

Allerdings ist die Grundlage für eine solche Auseinandersetzung eben auch ein gemeinsames Wissen, welches auch durch die Arbeit von Herrn Arlinghaus bzw. seiner Mitstreiter verfügbar gemacht werden kann.

Ohne dieses Wissen wird es Laberei.

Uli


----------



## darth carper (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

@ barschzocker

Mußt es ja nicht lesen und dich schon gar nicht dran beteiligen.

Hast aber recht, ich sehe schon die Schlagzeilen: " Anglerboard am Ende: Das Anglerboard, Deutschlands größtes Angelforum, mußte schließen. Grund dafür war eine Diskussion über die Sinnhaftigkeit von Fotos beim Angeln. Dabei gab es tatsächlich unterschiedliche Meinungen, die so kontrovers diskutiert wurden, daß sich die Betreiber schließlich genötigt sahen, das Anglerboard einzustellen. Die Anglerwelt trauert über dieses einst so großartige Forum!"

@ Thomas9904

Na da sind wir ja auf einen Nenner gekommen!


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> was bringt eig diese diskusionen#c das nervt nur und zerstört das ab das ist doch jedem selbst überlassen


 
Keine Sorge, das AB hat schon ganz andere Diskussionen aus gehalten.

Uli


----------



## barschzocker1961 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

ja aber es gibt sturköpfe bei dennen das nichts hilft die wollen nur provuzieren


----------



## darth carper (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Bislang habe ich hier noch keine Provokationen gesehen!


----------



## barschzocker1961 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

ansichtssache ich habe dies aber schon


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Wo denn? Zitier doch mal. Falls du Zesch meinst, das ist erledigt.


----------



## Slotti (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner wird man in diesem Thread sicher nicht kommen trotzdem find ichs interessant und regt vielleicht den ein oder anderen mal etwas zum nachdenken an.

Zur Diskussion

Ich denke das hat auch viel mit der Erfahrung des Anglers zu tun, ein versierter Angler und Fotograf  braucht fürs Abhaken und Foto schießen eventuell  sogar weniger Zeit als ein nicht so versierter Angler alleine fürs abhaken. Wie gesagt das "Zeitfenster" unterscheidet sich sicher von Angler zu Angler und auch von Fisch zu Fisch, wer das letztlich wie handhabt ist eh nicht beinflußbar aber vielleicht regt dieser Thread dazu an das man einfach ein wenig mehr über sein Handeln in einer solchen Situation nachdenkt.

Ich für meinen Teil fotografiere nur abgeschlagene und zur Verwertung bestimmte Fische, ist man jedoch zu zweit und der Kollege hat die Kamera bereits gezückt wo man selbst noch drillt oder mit der Landung beschäftigt ist , spricht in meinem Augen auch nichts gegen einen schnellen Schnappschuß egal wie groß der Fisch auch ist.

just my two cent

Grüße Slotti


----------



## barschzocker1961 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

#h#h#h ok es stimmtdas ich mich nicht beteiligen muss aber ok ihr könnt ja weiter diskutierenist ja eig auch schön|supergri|supergri#6#6


----------



## Ines (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Ich finde diese Diskussion immer spannender und immer grundsätzlicher. Es geht ja um unsere ganze Macht und Freiheit im Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch - oder auch, noch grundsätzlicher, mit der Kreatur Tier insgesamt. 
Ich weiß noch beispielsweise ,wie irritiert ich war, als ich meinem Kater ein Flohhalsband gekauft habe und auf der Verpackung stand: "Bitte nicht verwenden bei Tieren, die zur Verwendung als Lebensmittel dienen". Mein Kater war für mich Kuscheltier und kein Lebensmittel!
Aber ich habe eben die Macht und Freiheit zu bestimmen, wann ein Tier für mich Kuscheltier oder Lebensmittel oder Jagdobjekt oder Foto-Trophäe ist. Und ich habe auch, von allen gesetzlichen Regelungen einmal abgesehen, die Macht und Freiheit zu bestimmen, was ich einem Tier zufüge oder nicht. Und sich der Verantwortung einmal klarzuwerden, die mit einer solchen Macht und Freiheit verbunden ist, das gehört für mich zu den elementaren Überlegungen, was mein Verhältnis zum Angeln angeht. Darum finde ich diesen Thread gerade ausgesprochen wertvoll - und dann noch unterfüttert durch die Informationen aus der Hühn-Studie. 
Wir Menschen sind nun mal "Raubtiere" auf der einen Seite, auf der anderen Seite mit der Fähigkeit zur Reflexion und Verantwortlichkeit ausgestattet. Ich lasse es zu, dass ich für meinen eigenen Spaß ein Tier töte oder durch Luftzufuhr (wie war noch mal der wissenschaftliche Begriff?) quäle, aber ich will es schon verantwortlich tun. Das bedeutet für mich Selbstbegrenzung, auch beim Fotografieren.

Ich bin gespannt, wie's hier weitergeht.

Ines


----------



## WickedWalleye (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Das Fischen ist ein Hobby, bei dem das Vergnügen zwangsweise über den Gesundheitszustand der Tiere gestellt wird. Darüber sollten sich einige mal klar werden. Das ist nunmal Fakt. Die Diskussion dreht sich also eher darüber, wie klein man das Risiko halten will, daß der gefangene fisch erkrankt oder stirbt. Das bei diesem Thema natürlich versch. Meinungen vertreten sind, liegt u. a an dem Mangel solch wissenschaftlicher Untersuchungen. Deswegen finde ich jede Unternehmung in diese Richtung äußerst begrüßenswert, denn mal ehrlich: nicht jeder Angler ist überhaupt ansatzweise qualifiziert zu behaupten, daß etwas dem Fisch mehr oder weniger schadet. Das wird nach persönlichem Empfinden entschieden. So gibt es eben welche, die auf eine bestimmte Fischart keine Drillinge einsetzen und meinen damit würden sie waidgerechter handeln, als diejenigen, die dies nicht tun. Ob das nun stimmt? Die Untersuchung besagt ja anderes. 

Es wäre doch wünschenswert, wenn in zukunft noch viel mehr in dieser Richtung geforscht wird, damit das Thema "Waidgerechtigkeit" überhaupt etwas fundiertes darstellt und nicht nur eine abstrakte Auslegungssache bleibt.

Wem die Gesundheit der Fische wichtiger ist, als sein Spass beim Angeln, der handelt sowieso äußerst paradox. Er sollte sich ein anderes Hobby suchen.

P.S.: Ich angle NIE mit Wiederhaken. Nicht unbedingt wegen Waidgerechtigkeit, ich finde es einfach sportlicher! Die Beute soll doch eine faire Chance haben mir zu entgehen. Außerdem ist man spätens wenn man sich selbst nen Haken tief reingestochen hat äußerst froh darüber.


----------



## Veit (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wem die Gesundheit der Fische wichtiger ist, als sein Spass beim Angeln, der handelt sowieso äußerst paradox. Er sollte sich ein anderes Hobby suchen.



Das Beste, was ich hier bisher gelesen habe! #6

Und um diese These mal ein bisschen für mich persönlich weiterzuspinnen, so setze ich letztlich auch deshalb Fische zurück, weil ich so meinen Teil dazu beitragen will, dass der Bestand nicht zu Grunde geht und ich vielleicht den Fisch nochmal wiederfangen kann, kalkuliere aber auch ein, dass es nicht immer klappen kann, weil der Fisch nach dem Releasen vielleicht doch verenden könnte. Aber letztlich gehts mir zentral darum, mir den Spass am Angeln zu erhalten!! Der andere Grund ist, dass ich nicht alles essen kann und will, was ich fange.


----------



## Veit (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



darth carper schrieb:


> Ich weiß, daß ich diesen Fisch gefangen habe, ich brauche niemandem etwas beweisen oder mein Ego aufwerten, in dem ich die Fänge irgendwo veröffentliche.
> War es ein schöner Fisch, werde ich mich auch ohne Foto noch nach Jahren an ihn erinnern können.
> Fotos brauche ich dafür nicht (mehr).



Und das gönne ich dir voll und ganz und toleriere es nicht nur sondern akzeptiere es auch, in irgendeiner weise finde ich die Einstellung sogar gut.
Meine Einstellung ist trotzdem anders. Ich freue mich selbst über ein gelungenes Fangfoto, schau mir Bilder auch gerne regelmäßig wieder an. Noch mehr freue ich mich, wenn sie auch anderen gefallen und ich dafür auch vielleicht Lob und Anerkennung bekomme, man kann es auch als Ego aufwerten bezeichnen, wenn man so will. Will das denn nicht irgendwie jeder? Ein aus meiner Sicht gesundes Ego, ist mir wichtig für ein glückliches Leben. Es hat eben auch jeder seine eigene Art und Weise das zu erreichen. Wie langweilig wäre es auch, wenn in dieser Hinsicht alle Menschen gleich werden denken würden. Ich schaffe es im Übrigen auch ganz sicher nicht nur durch Fischfotos, auch wenn das manche Kritiker fälschlicherweise gerne so darstellen, aber die anderen Möglichkeiten werde ich nie in einem Anglerforum thematisieren, weil sie hier nicht reingehören.  
Schlussendlich muss ich glücklich werden, mit dem was ich tue und nicht andere. Wenn letzteres trotzdem der Fall ist, umso besser. Das es auch andere Ansichten und Kritik gibt, ist mir völlig klar, ebenso wie die Tatsache, dass soetwas zum eigenen Nachdenken anregen sollte, aber nicht zwangsläufig der kompletten Änderung der Verhaltensweise, obwohl man es eigentlich garnicht selbst will.
Ebenso toleriere ich auch andere Meinungen und Einstellung, sage aber auch wenn sie mir persönlich nicht gefallen, erwarte aber nicht vom "Gegenspieler" dass er deshalb gegen seinen eigenen Willen anders handelt. Aber das siehst du ja offenbar nicht anders! Fein!


----------



## WickedWalleye (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass man (objektiv) als Angler die Fische beeinträchtigt, ist nun mal Fakt.
> 
> Dass man subjektiv (im Rahmen geltenden Rechtes) Art und Weise der Beeinträchtigung sozusagen im Einzelfall selber "wählen" kann, ebenso.



Hallo Thomas,

aber "wählen" kann ich ja im eigentlichen Sinne eben NICHT (deswegen die Gänsefüßchen?).

*Wählen* könnte ich, wenn ich *weiß*, daß ich durch (Verzicht auf) eine bestimmte Praktik das Risiko von Folgeschäden für den Fisch minimieren kann.
Da ich aber aus Mangel an Untersuchungen zu der Thematik eben nichts *weiß*, kann ich auch nicht *wählen*. Also verlasse ich mich auf mein Gefühl und versuche nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen zu entscheiden, aber eine Wahl im eigentlichen Sinne habe ich kaum.

Ich kann wählen, ob ich den Fisch fotografiere, oder ich kann's lassen. Aber ich kann nicht wirklich wählen, dem Fisch dadurch ein längeres Leben zu bescheren, das kann ich mir maximal einbilden/-reden.


----------



## darth carper (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

@ Veit

Das sollte das Schlußwort sein, in bestimmten Punkten kommen wir eben auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner!
Ich kann damit leben, du sicher auch, also alles gut!

@ WickedWalleye

Das brauche ich mir nicht einreden, das sagt einem schon der gesunde Menschenverstand!


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Jetzt sollte man das Ding schließen, die OTs editieren und das ganze oben festtackern als Musterbeispiel für eine vernünftige Diskussion zu einem kontroversen Thema, in der Sachlichkeit zum einen und persönliche Stellungnahmen zum anderen ohne große Anfeindungen möglich waren.

Saubere Sache. Ich vermute es ist alles gesagt.

Uli


----------



## drogba (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

ich glaube du verstehst meien posts nie @wasser patscher .habe ich gesagt das ich die diskussion überflüssig finde?|kopfkrat


----------



## darth carper (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

@ Sundvogel

#6#6#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

So .. animiert von dem Tröt #h habe ich nun auch meinen Fang meiner gestrigen Forellen-Pirsch fotographiert #6 

Nur zwei Kleinigkeiten sind OFF TOPIC !

1. Ein Fisch ist ein Saibling (na welcher denn #c)
2. Die Forelle ist nicht untermaßig (der Saibling natürlich auch nicht)

ansonsten habe ich es so mit Forellen, die ich nicht entnehme, wie ich es vor 3 Jahren schon hier in meinem Posting geschrieben habe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=604881&postcount=272


----------



## WickedWalleye (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> 1. Ein Fisch ist ein Saibling (na welcher denn #c)



#d Na, der Untere mit den orangen Flossen natürlich. Oder?

Ansonsten sehr lecker das Ganze. Also ich kann mir soetwas gut anschauen. #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> 1. Ein Fisch ist ein Saibling (na welcher denn #c)


 
Der untere Toni, der untere...


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Mir egal wer wer ist...  
Ich hab Hunger und das sieht lecker aus


----------



## Veit (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Hmm, lecker, da läuft mir auch das Wasser im Mund zusammen!


----------



## darth carper (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Aber jetzt bitte kein "Macht es Sinn sein Essen zu fotografieren-Thread"! ;-) ;-)


----------



## Wasserpatscher (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



darth carper schrieb:


> Ich bin gerne Angler.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Die Einstellung "jetzt habe ich ihm schon durch den Fang einen Schaden zugefügt, dann kann ich ihn auch noch vermessen, dann kann ich ihn auch noch wiegen und letztlich kann ich auch noch ein Foto von ihm machen und wenn er das alles nicht überlebt, dann ist es eben sein Pech, ist ja nur ein Fisch und es gibt noch soviele davon", ist einfach nicht meine Einstellung zum Hobby.



Amen! So sehe ich das auch, genau so. 

@Thomas: Teilweise wieder so eine schwäbische "Alles-oder-Nichts-Argumentation". Es gibt so viele Farben zwischen Dunkel und Hell...
Dabei bin ich ja noch nicht einmal so richtig anderer Meinung. Trotzdem hast  Du manchmal einen angespannten Nacken wie ein Lobbyist der Zigarettenindustrie, dabei vertrittst Du so etwas positives wie das Angeln! Kopf hoch und locker kreisen lassen!

Übrigens bleibe ich dabei - gelegentliche Fangphotos? Ja! photometrisches Fischekataster? Nein! Untermaßige Fische vor die Linse? Nur, wenn sie irgendwie sehr besonders sind.


----------



## Ines (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

An dieser Angewohnheit, sein Leben zu fotografieren, läßt sich ja erkennen, wie gerne die Leute ihr Leben durch diese Fotos festhalten, gewissermaßen konservieren möchten.

Alles, was ich fotografiert habe, das habe ich "im Kasten", das bleibt ewig.
Ob es die eigene Hochzeit ist oder Omas 90. Geburtstag oder die Einschulung der Kinder oder all die vielen Urlaubstörns oder eben auch alle meine gefangenen Fische.
Das ist mein Leben, und das will ich für immer behalten. 

Klappt aber nicht.

Das Erlebnis, einen Fisch zu drillen, lässt sich auch durch "das Foto danach" nicht konservieren.

Schön, wenn ich das Erlebnis in Erinnerung behalten kann und diese Erinnerung im Laufe der Jahre auch gerne blasser werden darf.
Darum stört es mich auch gar nicht, dass zur Zeit das Ladegerät für meine Kamera verschwunden ist.

Ines


----------



## Fischpaule (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

@Ines
Sehr schön #6, ja schon fast poetisch....


----------



## Pikepauly (25. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Ines wirklich sehr schön.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Wasserpatscher (26. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Ines schrieb:


> Alles, was ich fotografiert habe, das habe ich "im Kasten", das bleibt ewig.
> (...)
> Das ist mein Leben, und das will ich für immer behalten.
> 
> Klappt aber nicht.



Es ist sogar noch schlimmer! Nicht nur, dass es nicht klappt - es blockiert oder stört zumindestens auch eine Verwandlung, die mit den Erinnerungen üblicherweise geschieht - ich nenne es die Vergoldung. Vergangenes wird durch das Erinnern und fast noch mehr durch das Erzählen verändert. Gar nicht so goldene Zeiten beginnen zu glänzen, kleine Fische wachsen unaufhörlich - man kennt das und nennt es Anglerlatein - das erinnerte Leben und das gelebte Leben driften auseinander. 

Gehörtes und Erlebtes werden ununterscheidbar, und aus dem Nebel löst sich ein Mythos, der Mythos des eigenen Lebens. Harte Wahrheitsfinder beginnen dann zu lästern, nicht ganz so blinde Menschen verstehen: erst eine vergoldete Erinnerung macht den unausweichlichen Tod erträglich. Es geschieht aber auch ein Erkenntnisprozess, denn oft erschliessen sich uns Dinge erst nach Jahren. Am übelsten dran sind deshalb auch jene Menschen, deren Schicksal für diese Schönung keinen Spielraum lässt, oder deren rheumatische Persönlichkeit diese Mythenbildung im Keim erstickt.

Was sind überhaupt Photos?

1. Beweisstücke? In Zeiten der digitalen Bildbearbeitung verlässt uns der letzte Glaube an diese noch nie wahr gewesene Behauptung. Das Fische-Vorhalten geht sogar noch ganz analog.

2. Erinnerungsstücke? Photos können ein Archivzettel sein, der uns hilft, Erinnerungen zu finden - aber sie können auch, siehe oben, Blockierer sein. Archive sind oft leblos und voller Staub. Fremden Menschen gegenüber bleiben diese "Erinnerungsphotos" aber meistens stumm - wer ist noch nicht beim Betrachten fremder Urlaubsbilder eingeschlafen? Private Dia-Abende (der Beamer bringt sie uns zurück!) gehör(t)en zu den heikelsten Tücken freundschaftlicher Beziehungen, und wer seine Freunde nicht unnötig quälen will, sollte solche Rituale wenigstens zeitlich überschaubar halten.

3. Erzählungen? Das ist die hohe Kunst des Photographierens, die man sich, wie jede Kunst, erarbeiten muss, die man nie ganz besitzt - anderen, gänzlich Unbeteiligten, zu erzählen, wie es war, oder wie es ist - zum Beispiel, morgens im Bach zu stehen und Forellen zu angeln, während die frühe Sonne nach dem steigenden Nebel greift. Wie platt ist dagegen das Bild des gefangenen Fisches, wenn nicht ein glücklicher und seltener Zufall wenigstens die Freude des Fischers in seinem Gesicht zeigt?

Gute Bilder (erzählende Bilder) sind so selten wie Perlen in der Muschel, bei Angelphotos ist das auf keinen Fall anders.


----------



## Fischpaule (26. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Meine Güte, zu solch später Stunde sprudelt es plötzlich aus euch heraus|bigeyes, nennt mir bloß das Zeug, das ihr abends in euren Tee tut....

#h


----------



## Ines (26. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Gehörtes und Erlebtes werden ununterscheidbar, und aus dem Nebel löst sich ein Mythos, der Mythos des eigenen Lebens. Harte Wahrheitsfinder beginnen dann zu lästern, nicht ganz so blinde Menschen verstehen: erst eine vergoldete Erinnerung macht den unausweichlichen Tod erträglich. Am übelsten dran sind deshalb auch jene Menschen, deren Schicksal für diese Schönung keinen Spielraum lässt, oder deren Persönlichkeit diese Mythenbildung im Keim erstickt.



Genau! So ist es. Treffer, versenkt! 
Ich habe genug mit Fotografier-Fetischisten zu tun, die sich um genau dieses Erlebnis bringen - und damit um ihr Leben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2008)

*AW: Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*

Im Zeitalter der Digitalfotografie ist es aber nicht mehr so schlimm, keine Dias und Fotoalben, die Kleiderschränke füllen und für sich schon in der Pflege und Sortierung viel Zeit verschlingen. Statistisch sorgt dann auch hin und wieder der Festplattencrash für den Datentod, und alles ist wieder frisch! :m


----------

